# .....SOCIOS 10th Annual Car Show.....



## Bejeweled_65

*





















More information to come soon. :wave:*


----------



## 6T5 SHARK

:thumbsup: Cant miss show! UntouchableS will be there


----------



## The_Golden_One

:run:


----------



## EL SOCIO

6T5 SHARK said:


> :thumbsup: Cant miss show! UntouchableS will be there


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!! going to be a great show!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine

Always look forward to the show great show......


----------



## bigrob408

LuxuriouS will be in the house


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

hno:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

Chevitos is there again nice to see all shows I want to go to this yr have dates


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:h5:


----------



## nme1

Bejeweled_65 said:


> SAVE THE DATE!
> 
> SOCIOS 10th Annual Car Show is set for Sunday May 27th, 2012 at Cosumnes River College​
> 
> 
> 
> *More information to come soon. :wave:*


uffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj

A class act event thrown by a class act club. Looking forward to this one again.


----------



## EL RAIDER

uffin:


----------



## DestinationCC

qvos mi hentes loved ones.hows the homies doing these days.i send my love respectos to all of you in full.happy new years to you and gabe too happy 2012.a its that time again already for another firme ass show the 10 annual doing good,doing it big,thatts right.keep on pushing that strong line for the sacramento califas.you already know im need me a spot for the mas firme rolas.tell gabe im go by the shoppe or the padd to hook it up.gotto have the mas firme oldies,old school funk,r&b,salsa,to listen to on a nice sunday afternoon.i got a-lot of goodies this year for all mi raza,hente,famillia,peoplesssss.alratos to the socios fammsss we send our love y respectos in full strive see you soon loved ones alratos jo-jo y rachel y destination car club sacramento califas....


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## ALCATRAZ




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS

bigrob408 said:


> LuxuriouS will be in the house


:thumbsup:


----------



## andrez

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

count us in


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

bigrob408 said:


> LuxuriouS will be in the house





MR LUXURIOUS said:


> :thumbsup:


:werd:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## di colombian




----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Oh man that time agian


----------



## milhouse91

NEW FRIENDS CC.WILL BE THERE


----------



## cALLEY CAT




----------



## ncridahz

Nor Cal Ridahz CC alwayz a supporter


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

BAD A$$ SHOW EVERY YEAR CANT WAIT , KEEP , UP THE GOOD WORK , SOCIOS , FAMILIA :thumbsup:


----------



## chinto67

Bejeweled_65 said:


> SAVE THE DATE!
> 
> SOCIOS 10th Annual Car Show is set for Sunday May 27th, 2012 at Cosumnes River College​
> 
> 
> 
> *More information to come soon. :wave:*




T.T.T!


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## 64Rag

PREMACY C.C. will be their. Always a great event this one you don't want to miss.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

64Rag said:


> PREMACY C.C. will be their. Always a great event this one you don't want to miss.


:thumbsup:


----------



## eric in cali

[h=2]







[/h]









im there​


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY


----------



## eric in cali

el raider im rolling chicano legacy ive not found out how to post inon this new style of lay it low


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

ttt!!!


----------



## di colombian

:thumbsup:


----------



## DestinationCC

qvos to the socios famillia,we send all love y respectos to the homies in full strive.a loved ones you already know the destination car club there to kick it with the carnals y carnalas.this is a must be there event to enjoy the 10th annual.better be there to support another good event for the northern califas homies, the socios famillia.thats right push,pull,strive,attitude gabe y lisset.keep on pushing.alratos con mucho respectos.the destination car clubb....


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

JUST ROLLIN C.C. ALWAYS THERE! THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR :thumbsup::thumbsup: THE BEST TIME YOU WILL EVERY HAVE ON MAY 27TH 2012 :worship: SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Cali4Life916

:thumbsup: MANDATORY :nicoderm:


----------



## Charger_on_22's

I will be there!


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Count on the Lo*LysticS to be there with a couple of fresh 1z.


----------



## chonga

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!


----------



## SINFUL1

SinfulPleasures CC will be there...it's on our Mandatory list:thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider

*THIS IS A CAN'T MISS SHOW!
*:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## sanjo_66

See you all there, :thumbsup:









100_8107.jpg (326.2 KB) 








100_8002.jpg (224.8 KB) 








100_8098.jpg (323.2 KB) 








100_7969.jpg (258.9 KB) 








100_8101.jpg (259.8 KB)


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!


----------



## winojameSj

hop rules


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

winojameSj said:


> hop rules


Dam ain't seen ur name in awhile


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:h5:


----------



## Don Aztecas

AZTECAS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 75'glass house

we will b in the house great show


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

SHHHHAAAAAUUUUUUU:wave:


----------



## Yowzers

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

BTTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE

​


----------



## Yowzers

:nono: :twak:



EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> CHEVITOS
> EVIL THREAT
> NEW FRIENDS
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> PREMACY
> CHICANO LEGACY
> JUST ROLLIN
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> LO***LYSTICS
> SINFUL PLEASURES
> AZTECAS
> NITE LIFE
> 
> ​


 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 1WIKD79

SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.............JUGED OR NOT..................
:roflmao:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

I LOVE THIS SHOW AND WERE COMING DEEP THIS YEAR:nicoderm:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:nicoderm:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## STKN209

WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> CHEVITOS
> EVIL THREAT
> NEW FRIENDS
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> PREMACY
> CHICANO LEGACY
> JUST ROLLIN
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> LO LYSTICS
> SINFUL PLEASURES
> AZTECAS
> NITE LIFE
> 
> ​


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION


----------



## EL RAIDER

Yowzers said:


> :nono: :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:werd:



1WIKD79 said:


> SAN JOSE'S FINEST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.............JUGED OR NOT..................
> :roflmao:


that's why I'm not judging 

thx for the support homie this time I will make sure you get judge :h5: but if you don't get judge you will at least get 2 c me (no ****) :rofl:


----------



## di colombian




----------



## chewie

:thumbsup: :yes: We will be there...See everybody there...:wave:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## TUFENUF

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS


----------



## redwhite_62

Come from salt lake city a couple of years ago but now I live in texas, i am going to do my best to try to make it out for the best show in nor cal.


----------



## di colombian

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

redwhite_62 said:


> Come from salt lake city a couple of years ago but now I live in texas, i am going to do my best to try to make it out for the best show in nor cal.


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## exotic rider

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> CHEVITOS
> EVIL THREAT
> NEW FRIENDS
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> PREMACY
> CHICANO LEGACY
> JUST ROLLIN
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> LO *LYSTICS
> SINFUL PLEASURES
> AZTECAS
> NITE LIFE
> DESTINATION
> SAN JOSE FINEST
> BROWN PERSUASION
> TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> ROLLERZ ONLY


:thumbsup:EXOTIC RIDERS


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
EXOTIC RIDERS ​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK THIS SUNDAY IN STOCKTON uffin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!


----------



## mabeg

TTT for the homies...


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:run:


----------



## di colombian

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Jea


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

BTTT!!!!


----------



## Blue94cady

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> CHEVITOS
> EVIL THREAT
> NEW FRIENDS
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> PREMACY
> CHICANO LEGACY
> JUST ROLLIN
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> LO *LYSTICS
> SINFUL PLEASURES
> AZTECAS
> NITE LIFE
> DESTINATION
> SAN JOSE FINEST
> BROWN PERSUASION
> TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> EXOTIC RIDERS ​



Uniques cen cal well be there


----------



## Blue94cady

R u haveing a pedal car class dis year?


----------



## UFAMEA

USO will be deep to support this years alot of new cars


----------



## Clown Confusion

Blue94cady said:


> R u haveing a pedal car class dis year?


it will be under special interests but u will not be competing against 12'' 12'' has it own class


----------



## Blue94cady

Clown Confusion said:


> it will be under special interests but u will not be competing against 12'' 12'' has it own class


Ok gracias see u there


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
EXOTIC RIDERS 
UNIQUES
USO​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## 1WIKD79

EL RAIDER said:


> :werd:
> lmao
> 
> 
> that's why I'm not judging
> 
> thx for the support homie this time I will make sure you get judge :h5: but if you don't get judge you will at least get 2 c me (no ****) :rofl:


lol :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

BTTT!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:h5:


----------



## Blue94cady

TTT!!!!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

BTTT!!!!


----------



## Redeemed1

Info for setting up a booth for this show? Phone # Thanks.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

do u guys have a VW bug catagory one of my homie's want to come out


----------



## LURCH63

TTT can't hardly wait!!!!


----------



## Redeemed1

*Info for setting up a booth for this show? Phone # Thanks. *


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Mr.Chop Top said:


> do u guys have a VW bug catagory one of my homie's want to come out


:wave:


----------



## STKN209

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
EXOTIC RIDERS 
UNIQUES
USO​


----------



## EL SOCIO

Redeemed1 said:


> *Info for setting up a booth for this show? Phone # Thanks. *


(916)821-2542 Gabe


----------



## EL SOCIO

Mr.Chop Top said:


> do u guys have a VW bug catagory one of my homie's want to come out


He would be put in the special interest category


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

Wassup gabe


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL SOCIO said:


> He would be put in the special interest category


Thanks 
Bro


----------



## Redeemed1

EL SOCIO said:


> (916)821-2542 Gabe


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## CE 707

INDIVIDUALS sac chapter will be out there to support


----------



## Clown Confusion

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
EXOTIC RIDERS 
UNIQUES
USO
INDIVIDUALS


----------



## Blue94cady

CE 707 said:


> INDIVIDUALS sac chapter will be out there to support


Koo see u there compa


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

BTTT!!


----------



## di colombian

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

Man I hope cars ready in time


----------



## BIG GOOSE

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> CHEVITOS
> EVIL THREAT
> NEW FRIENDS
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> PREMACY
> CHICANO LEGACY
> JUST ROLLIN
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> LO *LYSTICS
> SINFUL PLEASURES
> AZTECAS
> NITE LIFE
> DESTINATION
> SAN JOSE FINEST
> BROWN PERSUASION
> TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> EXOTIC RIDERS
> UNIQUES
> USO​





TRAFFIC


----------



## nme1

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
EXOTIC RIDERS 
UNIQUES
USO
INDIVIDUALS
TRAFFIC

​


----------



## Bejeweled_65

*Thank you all for your support and appreciate your presence. 
Here are some videos from last year's show, Enjoy!

*


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## ICEE*63

YOU ALREADY KNOW FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AN YOU KNOW VERY DEEP


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

Bejeweled_65 said:


> SAVE THE DATE!
> 
> SOCIOS 10th Annual Car Show is set for Sunday May 27th, 2012 at Cosumnes River College​
> 
> 
> 
> *More information to come soon. :wave:*


:wave:


----------



## lupe

WHAT'S UP SOCIOS YOU KNOW .......PADRINOS CC........ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE SUPPORTING SOCIOS........AND CHECKING OUT ALL THE BADD ASS RIDES AT THIS SHOW........


----------



## di colombian

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
EXOTIC RIDERS 
UNIQUES
USO
INDIVIDUALS
TRAFFIC
FAMILY FIRST
PADRINOS

​


----------



## CE 707

Blue94cady said:


> Koo see u there compa


you know it bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!


----------



## chonga

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

WICKED RIDAZ GONNA BE OUT THERE TO SUPPORT


----------



## crush68

*good times will b there *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

uffin:


----------



## cool runnings

*just got confirmation from my family members.......*ISLANDERS CC *will be in the house this year :wave:
eh lisstte and gabe.....write me down for 60's all original judge - BIG RASTA uffin:*


----------



## Blue94cady

Badd ass show


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## exotic rider

ALL NEW FOR THIS ONE!hno:

CAN'T WAIT!
:drama:*
TTT*
:worship:


----------



## watson rider

ima be there this is one of the best show of the yr its a must on my Calender


----------



## A TODA MADRE

TTT


----------



## di colombian

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
EXOTIC RIDERS 
UNIQUES
USO
INDIVIDUALS
TRAFFIC
FAMILY FIRST
PADRINOS
WICKED RIDAZ
GOODTIMES
ISLANDERS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS


​


----------



## Q-DOG

Dont 4get Low C!


----------



## cool runnings

Q-DOG said:


> Dont 4get Low C!


sup jess :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
EXOTIC RIDERS 
UNIQUES
USO
INDIVIDUALS
TRAFFIC
FAMILY FIRST
PADRINOS
WICKED RIDAZ
GOODTIMES
ISLANDERS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
LOW CREATIONS


​


----------



## Mifamilia2

HENRY'S BODY & PAINT AND "MI FAMILIA" CAR CLUB WELL BE THERE.


----------



## Manuel

don't forget thee stylistics and jus ridin car club from sactown......


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DOG

Q-DOG said:


> Dont 4get Low C!


Whats up Rasta where have you been? Holla at ya boy!


----------



## di colombian

TTT


----------



## lowridetillidie

STYLISTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## brn2hop

GOODTIMES RENO WILL BE THERE AGAIN..................


----------



## ~JALISCO~

GOOD TIMES SANTA ROSA WILL BE THERE AS WELL :x:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
EXOTIC RIDERS 
UNIQUES
USO
INDIVIDUALS
TRAFFIC
FAMILY FIRST
PADRINOS
WICKED RIDAZ
GOODTIMES
ISLANDERS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
LOW CREATIONS
MI FAMILIA
STYLISTICS
JUS RIDING


​


----------



## EL SOCIO

:wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
EXOTIC RIDERS 
UNIQUES
USO
INDIVIDUALS
TRAFFIC
FAMILY FIRST
PADRINOS
WICKED RIDAZ
GOODTIMES
ISLANDERS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
LOW CREATIONS
MI FAMILIA
STYLISTICS
JUS RIDING
SWIFT
VIP


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

BTTT!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

The dance contest that all of the kids in the Lowrider Community have been talking about for the last year is coming to Sac. town. Kids, start practicing them moves. There will be prizes for every contestant, and a cash prize for the adults. You have been warned.


----------



## 75'glass house

one hell of a show cant wait


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

Can't wait trying to all my members to go


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

uffin:


----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT


----------



## loco 66

Blvd image will be there!!


----------



## LURCH63

TTT 4 one of the if not the best show in nor cal


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Like I've said before, a class act show by a class act club. GET DOWN SOCIOS CC See you in Sept.


----------



## LURCH63

TTT!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

UNTOUCHABLES
LUXURIOUS
CHEVITOS
EVIL THREAT
NEW FRIENDS
NOR CAL RIDAHZ
PREMACY 
CHICANO LEGACY
JUST ROLLIN
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
LO *LYSTICS
SINFUL PLEASURES
AZTECAS
NITE LIFE
DESTINATION
SAN JOSE FINEST
BROWN PERSUASION
TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
ROLLERZ ONLY 
EXOTIC RIDERS 
UNIQUES
USO
INDIVIDUALS
TRAFFIC
FAMILY FIRST
PADRINOS
WICKED RIDAZ
GOODTIMES
ISLANDERS
WATSONVILLE RIDERS
LOW CREATIONS
MI FAMILIA
STYLISTICS
JUS RIDING
SWIFT
VIP 
BLVD IMAGE​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> UNTOUCHABLES
> LUXURIOUS
> CHEVITOS
> EVIL THREAT
> NEW FRIENDS
> NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> PREMACY
> CHICANO LEGACY
> JUST ROLLIN
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> LO *LYSTICS
> SINFUL PLEASURES
> AZTECAS
> NITE LIFE
> DESTINATION
> SAN JOSE FINEST
> BROWN PERSUASION
> TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> EXOTIC RIDERS
> UNIQUES
> USO
> INDIVIDUALS
> TRAFFIC
> FAMILY FIRST
> PADRINOS
> WICKED RIDAZ
> GOODTIMES
> ISLANDERS
> WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> LOW CREATIONS
> MI FAMILIA
> STYLISTICS
> JUS RIDING
> SWIFT
> VIP
> BLVD IMAGE​


:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

*FRANCISCO* said:


> TTT 4 one of the if not the best show in nor cal


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

BTTT!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THE CHOLO DJ COMING UP FOR THIS ONE!!


----------



## STL_PETEY_G

Ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ COMING UP FOR THIS ONE!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ COMING UP FOR THIS ONE!!


Why????????????????????????? :biggrin: see ya there cabron


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE




----------



## EL RAIDER

]












:bowrofl:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE​


----------



## cool runnings

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cool runnings

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ COMING UP FOR THIS ONE!!


*there's gonna be alot of 9ER fans out there :nicoderm: we gonna be watching you* :drama:


----------



## EL RAIDER

cool runnings said:


> *there's gonna be alot of 9ER fans out there :nicoderm: we gonna be watching you* :drama:



:roflmao:with all the hot women that is going to be there only you would waste your time with the Cholo Dj :buttkick:


----------



## RAYSMONTE

*DEVOTION CAR & TRUCK CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!
*


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL

1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION​


----------



## cool runnings

EL RAIDER said:


> :roflmao:with all the hot women that is going to be there only you would waste your time with the Cholo Dj :buttkick:


*nah not me......i'm just giving him some shit kuz he be talking bad about my 9ers* :buttkick:


----------



## EL RAIDER

cool runnings said:


> *nah not me......i'm just giving him some shit kuz he be talking bad about my 9ers* :buttkick:




let's keep the nfl out this topic :buttkick:


ps fuck your 9ers :roflmao:


ok back to our show now


----------



## ricardo labrador

cool runnings said:


> *there's gonna be alot of 9ER fans out there :nicoderm: we gonna be watching you* :drama:


:thumbsup: sup cool runnings, havent talked ta ya in a min homie, sorry i never got a chance to meet up with ya but if you gonna be at this show ill be there get at me.:420:


----------



## cool runnings

EL RAIDER said:


> let's keep the nfl out this topic :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ps fuck your 9ers :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ok back to our show now


hey be nice jess :rant:



ricardo labrador said:


> :thumbsup: sup cool runnings, havent talked ta ya in a min homie, sorry i never got a chance to meet up with ya but if you gonna be at this show ill be there get at me.:420:


sup brotha....yeah man it's been a minute. imma be at this show....i never miss it, in fact..imma be judging. let's link up and put it in the air one time....or....a couple of times :rofl: uffin:


----------



## exotic rider

EL RAIDER said:


> let's keep the nfl out this topic :buttkick:
> 
> 
> ps fuck your 9ers :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ok back to our show now


:roflmao::roflmao:



cool runnings said:


> hey be nice jess :rant:



:shh:


----------



## EL RAIDER

cool runnings said:


> hey be nice jess :rant:


----------



## dailyridden

Hopefully i can make it to this show and cruise the bike


----------



## LURCH63

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


>


Nice cover!


----------



## LURCH63

TTT!


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

BTTT!!


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## ricardo labrador

cool runnings said:


> hey be nice jess :rant:
> 
> 
> 
> sup brotha....yeah man it's been a minute. imma be at this show....i never miss it, in fact..imma be judging. let's link up and put it in the air one time....or....a couple of times :rofl: uffin:


dam you gonna be judging? thats tight... what class you gonna judge? yeah man ill see you out there for sure. it will be a good day.


----------



## Clown Confusion

1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.creative expressions bike club


----------



## cool runnings

ricardo labrador said:


> dam you gonna be judging? thats tight... what class you gonna judge? yeah man ill see you out there for sure. it will be a good day.


*fasho brah....we have to put the IRIE in the air all day* uffin: :420:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

shhhhhaaaaauuuuuuuu:run:


----------



## lupe

this is gonna be a good show like always bad ass rides everywhere.....can't wait.......:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.​


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

*Ritchie Ritch*


----------



## EL RAIDER

Ritchie Ritch said:


> *Ritchie Ritch*


y ese wey quien es? :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

HOPE YOU GUYS COME MAKE IT TO OUR CAR SHOW "WICKED RIDAZ" 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP WE GOT TROPHIES FOR MANY CATEGORIES AND GOT DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE!!!!


----------



## kajumbo

CHILDHOOD DREAMS will be there


----------



## chonga

:x: hoping i can make it


----------



## Ritchie Ritch

EL RAIDER said:


> y ese wey quien es? :roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

Ritchie Ritch said:


>




:roflmao:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS​


----------



## EL RAIDER

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> HOPE YOU GUYS COME MAKE IT TO OUR CAR SHOW "WICKED RIDAZ" 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW CONCERT AND HOP WE GOT TROPHIES FOR MANY CATEGORIES AND GOT DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE!!!!



when and where?



chonga said:


> :x: hoping i can make it



:x:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

HERES THE INFO:
SUNDAY JUNE 3RD ITS GONNA BE ON IN CRACKING IN THE 209 IM ORGANIZING THE BIGGEST THING TO EVER HIT THE REGION, TAKE PART IN THE MAKING OF HISTORY COME THRU TO THE WICKED RIDAZ 1ST ANNUAL CARSHOP HOP AND CONCERT. 
PERFORMING LIVE FREESTYLE LEGENDS DEBBIE DEB, CONNIE, AND NYASIA.
BIKINI CONTEST PLENTY OF TROPHIES AND RAFFLES. $10 PRE SALE GENERAL ADMISSION $20 PRE REG FOR CARS $10 PRE REG FOR BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND $15 PRE REG FOR MOTORCYCLES
DONT MISS OUT COME THRU TO THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA

:x:[/QUOTE]


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## exotic rider

TRYING HARD TO MAKE THIS ONE!:banghead:
(no ****)


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## R0L0

I cant wait!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO

Flyer coming soon hno::biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Damn it ONE DAY I WILL MAKE IT OUT THERE.Just like Raider to Odessa... It's Not Fair My Wife & Daughter got to go and i had to stay and work.Hey Raider te Voy a mandar algo pal Show. it's going to your Casa.i will let you know when i send it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

PROPHECY C.C.CEO said:


> Damn it ONE DAY I WILL MAKE IT OUT THERE.Just like Raider to Odessa... It's Not Fair My Wife & Daughter got to go and i had to stay and work.Hey Raider te Voy a mandar algo pal Show. it's going to your Casa.i will let you know when i send it.


q sea 90-60-90


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS​


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## Redeemed1

WE WILL BE OUT THERE AIRBRUSHING TEMPORARY TATTOOS! COME BY OUR BOOTH! :thumbsup: ​


----------



## RAYSMONTE

:thumbsup: Always a good show.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## big john 66

what's up Gabe? Big John Luxurious


----------



## Bejeweled_65

10th Annual Car Show Flyer is complete!


----------



## exotic rider

Bejeweled_65 said:


> 10th Annual Car Show Flyer is complete!


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

Bejeweled_65 said:


> 10th Annual Car Show Flyer is complete!


Looking Good :thumbsup:


----------



## nme1

Bejeweled_65 said:


> 10th Annual Car Show Flyer is complete!







uffin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

The big One O for 2012. Like every other year, count the homies in. Flyer is bad ass 2. uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## di colombian

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

Pedal car class  koo


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS








​


----------



## EL RAIDER

Blue94cady said:


> Pedal car class  koo


nomas por q tu lo pedistes ay esta


----------



## Blue94cady

EL RAIDER said:


> nomas por q tu lo pedistes ay esta


Kien te dijo lol gracias loko ay nos vemos


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

we cant wait best show in this town:worship:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

Flyer looks great !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79

*Orale raider I am going to be out there this year last year was great TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## 87cutty530

So whats the rules on the hop?


----------



## lowridetillidie

I can't wait


----------



## DestinationCC

:wave::wave:qvos to mi hente,just wanted to say the flyer came out the big mas firmes.daves monte looking goood primos.keep on pushing.alratos,con respectos to the socios famillia....:wave::wave:


----------



## REGALHILOW

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

T
T
M
F
T


----------



## EL SOCIO

DestinationCC said:


> :wave::wave:qvos to mi hente,just wanted to say the flyer came out the big mas firmes.daves monte looking goood primos.keep on pushing.alratos,con respectos to the socios famillia....:wave::wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER

Title Winner 79 said:


> *Orale raider I am going to be out there this year last year was great TTT*:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

Just book the car hauler for the show shuuuuuu can't wait


----------



## di colombian

:thumbsup: orale!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 
> 1.UNTOUCHABLES
> 2.LUXURIOUS
> 3.CHEVITOS
> 4.EVIL THREAT
> 5.NEW FRIENDS
> 6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> 7.PREMACY
> 8.CHICANO LEGACY
> 9.JUST ROLLIN
> 10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> 11.LO *LYSTICS
> 12.SINFUL PLEASURES
> 13.AZTECAS
> 14.NITE LIFE
> 15.DESTINATION
> 16.SAN JOSE FINEST
> 17.BROWN PERSUASION
> 18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> 19.ROLLERZ ONLY
> 20.EXOTIC RIDERS
> 21.UNIQUES
> 22.USO
> 23.INDIVISUALS
> 24.TRAFFIC
> 25.FAMILY FIRST
> 26.PADRINOS
> 27.WICKED RIDAZ
> 28.GOODTIMES
> 29.ISLANDERS
> 30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> 31.LOW CREATIONS
> 32.MI FAMILIA
> 33.STYLISTICS
> 34.JUS RIDING
> 35.SWIFT
> 36.VIP
> 37.BLVD IMAGE
> 38.DEVOTION
> 39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
> 40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO

CHEVITOS_68 said:


> Just book the car hauler for the show shuuuuuu can't wait


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## ESTILOW

:thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## malo_red_motown




----------



## nsane86

*Can't wait* 

:run:


----------



## EL SOCIO

nsane86 said:


> *Can't wait*
> 
> :run:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS










Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE​


----------



## Yowzers

TTT for the homies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 
> 1.UNTOUCHABLES
> 2.LUXURIOUS
> 3.CHEVITOS
> 4.EVIL THREAT
> 5.NEW FRIENDS
> 6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> 7.PREMACY
> 8.CHICANO LEGACY
> 9.JUST ROLLIN
> 10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> 11.LO *LYSTICS
> 12.SINFUL PLEASURES
> 13.AZTECAS
> 14.NITE LIFE
> 15.DESTINATION
> 16.SAN JOSE FINEST
> 17.BROWN PERSUASION
> 18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> 19.ROLLERZ ONLY
> 20.EXOTIC RIDERS
> 21.UNIQUES
> 22.USO
> 23.INDIVISUALS
> 24.TRAFFIC
> 25.FAMILY FIRST
> 26.PADRINOS
> 27.WICKED RIDAZ
> 28.GOODTIMES
> 29.ISLANDERS
> 30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> 31.LOW CREATIONS
> 32.MI FAMILIA
> 33.STYLISTICS
> 34.JUS RIDING
> 35.SWIFT
> 36.VIP
> 37.BLVD IMAGE
> 38.DEVOTION
> 39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
> 40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE​


:thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Count me in


----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT :wave:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

:h5:


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## socios b.c. prez

TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

uffin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:h5:


----------



## brn2hop




----------



## djmikethecholodj

"It's gonna happen, so don't try to stop it".....and i'll be there to see it go down.


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## eastbay68

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS










Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE​


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## chewie

:rimshot:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

T
T
T


----------



## 2_69impalas

is there going to be pre reg?


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

*TTT*


----------



## EL SOCIO

2_69impalas said:


> is there going to be pre reg?


No Pre Reg just day of show


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## socios b.c. prez

Socios TTT


----------



## 2_69impalas

count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO

2_69impalas said:


> count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR THIS ONE!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS










Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE​


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Parents, get your kids to polish up those dance moves because there will be a big dance off with trophies and prizes for all of the contestants.


----------



## EL SOCIO

djmikethecholodj said:


> Parents, get your kids to polish up those dance moves because there will be a big dance off with trophies and prizes for all of the contestants.


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## TRAVIESA_916

LATINA R&B SINGER "IVORY" WILL BE THERE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW PERFORMING ON MAY 27TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## A TODA MADRE

lookin forward to kickin it homies


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TRAVIESA_916 said:


> LATINA R&B SINGER "IVORY" WILL BE THERE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW PERFORMING ON MAY 29TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If she comes on the 29th she will be the only one there. The show is on the 27th. :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

LIMITED CC WILL BE BACK FOR THIS ONE AGAIN LOS ANGELES SANTA MARIA AND MANTECA CHAPTERS LAST YEAR WAS A TOUGH TRIP BACK HOME FOR US BUT WE MUST PROCEED WE WILL BE BACK TO SUPPORT THE SHOW AND TO SEE ALL OF OUR FRIENDS FROM SAC TOWN SPECIALY OUR BOYS FROM USO CC KITA MAX JASON BUB AND THE REST FROM OTHER CLUBS


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

C.E.O of LIMITED said:


> LIMITED CC WILL BE BACK FOR THIS ONE AGAIN LOS ANGELES SANTA MARIA AND MANTECA CHAPTERS LAST YEAR WAS A TOUGH TRIP BACK HOME FOR US BUT WE MUST PROCEED WE WILL BE BACK TO SUPPORT THE SHOW AND TO SEE ALL OF OUR FRIENDS FROM SAC TOWN SPECIALY OUR BOYS FROM USO CC KITA MAX JASON BUB AND THE REST FROM OTHER CLUBS


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=464737&stc=1&d=1334205242FROM LAST YEARS SHOW


----------



## EL SOCIO

C.E.O of LIMITED said:


> LIMITED CC WILL BE BACK FOR THIS ONE AGAIN LOS ANGELES SANTA MARIA AND MANTECA CHAPTERS LAST YEAR WAS A TOUGH TRIP BACK HOME FOR US BUT WE MUST PROCEED WE WILL BE BACK TO SUPPORT THE SHOW AND TO SEE ALL OF OUR FRIENDS FROM SAC TOWN SPECIALY OUR BOYS FROM USO CC KITA MAX JASON BUB AND THE REST FROM OTHER CLUBS


Right on Homie we appreciate the support. And please drive safe:angel:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

EL SOCIO said:


> Right on Homie we appreciate the support. And please drive safe:angel:


SURE WILL


----------



## Redeemed1

WE WILL BE OUT THERE AIRBRUSHING TEMPORARY TATTOOS! COME BY OUR BOOTH! :thumbsup: *Also booking for Birthday Parties, Quinceaneras, Sweet 16 or any other private get together!! Hit me up, mention this add and receive a discount on your booking! 408-661-5128
**
*​

*
*


----------



## TRAVIESA_916

LATINA R&B SINGER IVORY WILL BE THERE AT THE SOCIOS SHOW PERFORMING ON MAY 27TH!!!!!!!!!!!! TTMT!!!!!!!!!



















WWW.IVORYONLINE.YOLASITE.COM
WWW.FACEBOOK.COM/CHICANASONGBIRD916


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## Title Winner 79

WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED










Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE​


----------



## EL RAIDER

djmikethecholodj said:


> If she comes on the 29th she will be the only one there. The show is on the 27th. :thumbsup:



:rofl: ESTE WEY


----------



## Bejeweled_65

Title Winner 79 said:


> WILL BE IN DA HOUSE



SHAAUUU!!! hno:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## Title Winner 79

Bejeweled_65 said:


> SHAAUUU!!! hno:


??? Why So scared?


----------



## Bejeweled_65

Title Winner 79 said:


> ??? Why So scared?


I am not scared :no:, I am actually anxious to have this car represent in Sacramento :h5:


----------



## ShowStopperz

Show Stopperz will be in house!!!!!!!!


----------



## Title Winner 79

Bejeweled_65 said:


> I am not scared :no:, I am actually anxious to have this car represent in Sacramento :h5:


Oh Thanks Me and my dad are looking forward to this show :thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

It's gona be another good show TTT


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63'




----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED










Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE​


----------



## EL SOCIO

ShowStopperz said:


> Show Stopperz will be in house!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO

What up Homies I need your Help. I am in the runnings for the Best Barber Shop in Sacramento but I need your Vote. Log on to KCRA A LIST.com click on Beauty then Barber then Knock Out Barber Shop. This will be greatly appreciated  So the more votes the better but you can only vote once with your email. Thanks Gabriel Mijares


----------



## eastbay68

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

EL SOCIO said:


> What up Homies I need your Help. I am in the runnings for the Best Barber Shop in Sacramento but I need your Vote. Log on to KCRA A LIST.com click on Beauty then Barber then Knock Out Barber Shop. This will be greatly appreciated  So the more votes the better but you can only vote once with your email. Thanks Gabriel Mijares


fool I got like 20 emails the only problem is that I don't remember the passwords :rofl:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

THE COUNT DOWNNN :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO

EL RAIDER said:


> fool I got like 20 emails the only problem is that I don't remember the passwords :rofl:


lol dam that would work


----------



## Clown Confusion

ttt


----------



## srt1

EL SOCIO said:


> What up Homies I need your Help. I am in the runnings for the Best Barber Shop in Sacramento but I need your Vote. Log on to KCRA A LIST.com click on Beauty then Barber then Knock Out Barber Shop. This will be greatly appreciated  So the more votes the better but you can only vote once with your email. Thanks Gabriel Mijares


damn vato I'll hook you up if you hook me up with 2 more batts. i'm still waitin.................:nicoderm:


----------



## RAYSMONTE

EL SOCIO said:


> What up Homies I need your Help. I am in the runnings for the Best Barber Shop in Sacramento but I need your Vote. Log on to KCRA A LIST.com click on Beauty then Barber then Knock Out Barber Shop. This will be greatly appreciated  So the more votes the better but you can only vote once with your email. Thanks Gabriel Mijares


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO

srt1 said:


> damn vato I'll hook you up if you hook me up with 2 more batts. i'm still waitin.................:nicoderm:


I have some but they are the volt edge brand 1000 cca


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## Cali4Life916

TTT :wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> THE COUNT DOWNNN :thumbsup:


hno::thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST










Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE​


----------



## LURCH63

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## michael7777




----------



## El Alfonso

See you guys there. We will have a booth there. We are bringing Trinity Angel and a couple of other models. Free BarrioGirls posters!!!


----------



## ncridahz

We cant wait


----------



## EL RAIDER

El Alfonso said:


> View attachment 473155
> 
> See you guys there. We will have a booth there. We are bringing Trinity Angel and a couple of other models. Free BarrioGirls posters!!!



thx for the support BARRIO GIRLS :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST


Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## A TODA MADRE

chrome...i need chrome....:around: hope its done in time. Im down to the wire!!


----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## northbay

Dident see a thing about the hop. Wanted to know about the class and rules and payouts


----------



## EL RAIDER

northbay said:


> Dident see a thing about the hop. Wanted to know about the class and rules and payouts



info coming soon


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!! LETS BREAK THE RECORD WE GOT OLDSCHOOL LEGENDS NEWCLEUS, NOCERA AND NYASIA PERFORMING LIVE AND A HOP COMPETITION THATS OFF THE HOOK!!!! SEE U GUYS AT OUR SHOW AND SEE U GUYS AT YOURS!!!!*


----------



## Bejeweled_65

A TODA MADRE said:


> chrome...i need chrome....:around: hope its done in time. Im down to the wire!!


It will be done in time! :biggrin: It has to be.


----------



## Bejeweled_65

EL RAIDER said:


> info coming soon


Yup soon, just one more meeting with the college and information will be provided to everyone. 
Thank you for being patient.


one more confirmation...Lowrider Magazine has confirmed to be at the show.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

You cn add our name to the list:thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

Just dippin..c.c.. Fresno ca...will be the house..


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## Grand_Marquis_82

Them college bathrooms gonna be clean this time?, my 4 year old had to drop a duece last year and that kamode had dookie almost jumping out the bowl


----------



## EL SOCIO

Grand_Marquis_82 said:


> Them college bathrooms gonna be clean this time?, my 4 year old had to drop a duece last year and that kamode had dookie almost jumping out the bowl


We ordered more porter johns this year for the show


----------



## PANGIE CARLO

*~~> ISLANDERS CC <~~... comin out to support!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

I KNOW BLVD KINGS CC WILL BE THERE. BAY AREA, FRESNO AND SAN JOSE CHAPTERS!:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1.UNTOUCHABLES
2.LUXURIOUS
3.CHEVITOS
4.EVIL THREAT
5.NEW FRIENDS
6.NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7.PREMACY 
8.CHICANO LEGACY
9.JUST ROLLIN
10.CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11.LO *LYSTICS
12.SINFUL PLEASURES
13.AZTECAS
14.NITE LIFE
15.DESTINATION
16.SAN JOSE FINEST
17.BROWN PERSUASION
18.TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19.ROLLERZ ONLY 
20.EXOTIC RIDERS 
21.UNIQUES
22.USO
23.INDIVISUALS
24.TRAFFIC
25.FAMILY FIRST
26.PADRINOS
27.WICKED RIDAZ
28.GOODTIMES
29.ISLANDERS
30.WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31.LOW CREATIONS
32.MI FAMILIA
33.STYLISTICS
34.JUS RIDING
35.SWIFT
36.VIP 
37.BLVD IMAGE
38.DEVOTION
39.CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
45. JUST DIPPIN
45. BLVD KINGS



Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE​


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

:thumbsup:went last year with no cars will b bringin some this time


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Everyone interested in the street hop(28" lockup one rear modification ) give us a call 510-586-3546


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

TTT!!!


----------



## Grand_Marquis_82

Good looking out, Hit this show every year for the past 4 years homie!


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO

Almost Showtime:biggrin:


----------



## chubz sf finest707

Solanos finest will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> :thumbsup:went last year with no cars will b bringin some this time





chubz sf finest707 said:


> Solanos finest will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1. UNTOUCHABLES
2. LUXURIOUS
3. CHEVITOS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. NEW FRIENDS
6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7. PREMACY 
8. CHICANO LEGACY
9. JUST ROLLIN
10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11. LO *LYSTICS
12. SINFUL PLEASURES
13. AZTECAS
14. NITE LIFE
15. DESTINATION
16. SAN JOSE FINEST
17. BROWN PERSUASION
18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19. ROLLERZ ONLY 
20. EXOTIC RIDERS 
21. UNIQUES
22. USO
23. INDIVISUALS
24. TRAFFIC
25. FAMILY FIRST
26. PADRINOS
27. WICKED RIDAZ
28. GOODTIMES
29. ISLANDERS
30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31. LOW CREATIONS
32. MI FAMILIA
33. STYLISTICS
34. JUS RIDING
35. SWIFT
36. VIP 
37. BLVD IMAGE
38. DEVOTION
39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
45. JUST DIPPIN
45. BLVD KINGS
46. SOLANOS FINEST



Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE​


----------



## LURCH63

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> :thumbsup:went last year with no cars will b bringin some this time


Ain't seen ya around ot in a minute, where you go?


----------



## BIG GOOSE

TTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

If I misses a car club please let me know so I can add it, didn't do it on purpose :biggrin:


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:h5:


----------



## chubz sf finest707

Hope rules an entry fee an pay out ?


----------



## EL SOCIO

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Everyone interested in the street hop(28" lockup one rear modification ) give us a call 510-586-3546


:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Ain't seen ya around ot in a minute, where you go?


Still around


----------



## johnnie65

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> :thumbsup:went last year with no cars will b bringin some this time




See you guys there bro!


----------



## exotic rider

EL RAIDER said:


> If I misses a car club please let me know so I can add it, didn't do it on purpose :biggrin:


IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE TOO.









I GOT THOSE IMPALAS / AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINES IN SAC..:nicoderm:
HIT ME UP!


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Gon try n make this show!! :x:


----------



## arts66

way of life c.c. will be there


----------



## TRUNKWORKS

:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Guess we just gonna come thru no hopping the rules say no double oh well I'll be in the Parkin lot waiting for any takers


----------



## brn2hop

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 
> 1. UNTOUCHABLES
> 2. LUXURIOUS
> 3. CHEVITOS
> 4. EVIL THREAT
> 5. NEW FRIENDS
> 6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> 7. PREMACY
> 8. CHICANO LEGACY
> 9. JUST ROLLIN
> 10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> 11. LO *LYSTICS
> 12. SINFUL PLEASURES
> 13. AZTECAS
> 14. NITE LIFE
> 15. DESTINATION
> 16. SAN JOSE FINEST
> 17. BROWN PERSUASION
> 18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> 19. ROLLERZ ONLY
> 20. EXOTIC RIDERS
> 21. UNIQUES
> 22. USO
> 23. INDIVISUALS
> 24. TRAFFIC
> 25. FAMILY FIRST
> 26. PADRINOS
> 27. WICKED RIDAZ
> 28. GOODTIMES(RENO)(EASTBAY)(530 RIDERS)(SAN JOSE)(SANTA ROSA):yes:
> 29. ISLANDERS
> 30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> 31. LOW CREATIONS
> 32. MI FAMILIA
> 33. STYLISTICS
> 34. JUS RIDING
> 35. SWIFT
> 36. VIP
> 37. BLVD IMAGE
> 38. DEVOTION
> 39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
> 40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
> 41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> 42. LIMITED
> 43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
> 44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
> 45. JUST DIPPIN
> 45. BLVD KINGS
> 46. SOLANOS FINEST
> 
> 
> 
> Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ​


----------



## CHEVITOS_68

Not gona be able make the show sorry nx yr


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1. UNTOUCHABLES
2. LUXURIOUS
3. CHEVITOS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. NEW FRIENDS
6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7. PREMACY 
8. CHICANO LEGACY
9. JUST ROLLIN
10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11. LO *LYSTICS
12. SINFUL PLEASURES
13. AZTECAS
14. NITE LIFE
15. DESTINATION
16. SAN JOSE FINEST
17. BROWN PERSUASION
18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19. ROLLERZ ONLY 
20. EXOTIC RIDERS 
21. UNIQUES
22. USO
23. INDIVISUALS
24. TRAFFIC
25. FAMILY FIRST
26. PADRINOS
27. WICKED RIDAZ
28. GOODTIMES
29. ISLANDERS
30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31. LOW CREATIONS
32. MI FAMILIA
33. STYLISTICS
34. JUS RIDING
35. SWIFT
36. VIP 
37. BLVD IMAGE
38. DEVOTION
39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
45. JUST DIPPIN
45. BLVD KINGS
46. SOLANOS FINEST
47. WAY OF LIFE



Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IMPALAS AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE​


----------



## EL RAIDER

exotic rider said:


> IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE TOO.
> 
> dije car clubs :twak::biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider

EL RAIDER said:


> exotic rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL BE THERE TOO.
> 
> dije car clubs :twak::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
Click to expand...


----------



## ESTILOW

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO

HardtoPlease65 said:


> Gon try n make this show!! :x:


Yeah We hope you can make make it your car is bad ass and congrats for being on the cover of Lowrider:thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

johnnie65 said:


> See you guys there bro!


Coo


----------



## EL SOCIO




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

So there gonna be a double class or not do I need to bring two cars to make a class


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## Charger_on_22's

Just Rollin is gonna have their first lowrider bike on display, from our newly formed bike club!


----------



## Bivos 64

Bejeweled_65 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More information to come soon. :wave:*


 Truck Catagorie 60 to 89 ,thats 29 years , Ill still show up, Socios allways has a good show.


----------



## the209legend

209 Legend will be there .


----------



## scooby nok

Our show*




































Some of our raffle prizes and kinetik cell *a K&N *air filter of your choice and a Magnaflow kit of your choice *And lots more to come*


----------



## LURCH63

ttt for sacra!


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1. UNTOUCHABLES
2. LUXURIOUS
3. CHEVITOS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. NEW FRIENDS
6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7. PREMACY 
8. CHICANO LEGACY
9. JUST ROLLIN
10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11. LO *LYSTICS
12. SINFUL PLEASURES
13. AZTECAS
14. NITE LIFE
15. DESTINATION
16. SAN JOSE FINEST
17. BROWN PERSUASION
18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19. ROLLERZ ONLY 
20. EXOTIC RIDERS 
21. UNIQUES
22. USO
23. INDIVISUALS
24. TRAFFIC
25. FAMILY FIRST
26. PADRINOS
27. WICKED RIDAZ
28. GOODTIMES
29. ISLANDERS
30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31. LOW CREATIONS
32. MI FAMILIA
33. STYLISTICS
34. JUS RIDING
35. SWIFT
36. VIP 
37. BLVD IMAGE
38. DEVOTION
39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
45. JUST DIPPIN
45. BLVD KINGS
46. SOLANOS FINEST
47. WAY OF LIFE



Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IMPALAS AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE​


----------



## 2_69impalas

Impalas will be there!


----------



## lupe

PADRINOS CC.......CANT WAIT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

lupe said:


> PADRINOS CC.......CANT WAIT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


was sup dog we will be in the house too


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1. UNTOUCHABLES
2. LUXURIOUS
3. CHEVITOS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. NEW FRIENDS
6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7. PREMACY 
8. CHICANO LEGACY
9. JUST ROLLIN
10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11. LO *LYSTICS
12. SINFUL PLEASURES
13. AZTECAS
14. NITE LIFE
15. DESTINATION
16. SAN JOSE FINEST
17. BROWN PERSUASION
18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19. ROLLERZ ONLY 
20. EXOTIC RIDERS 
21. UNIQUES
22. USO
23. INDIVISUALS
24. TRAFFIC
25. FAMILY FIRST
26. PADRINOS
27. WICKED RIDAZ
28. GOODTIMES
29. ISLANDERS
30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31. LOW CREATIONS
32. MI FAMILIA
33. STYLISTICS
34. JUS RIDING
35. SWIFT
36. VIP 
37. BLVD IMAGE
38. DEVOTION
39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
45. JUST DIPPIN
45. BLVD KINGS
46. SOLANOS FINEST
47. WAY OF LIFE
48. IMPALAS
49. CALI LIFE




Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IMPALAS AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE​


----------



## NOKNORCALI

ROLL CALL


1. UNTOUCHABLES
2. LUXURIOUS
3. CHEVITOS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. NEW FRIENDS
6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7. PREMACY 
8. CHICANO LEGACY
9. JUST ROLLIN
10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11. LO *LYSTICS
12. SINFUL PLEASURES
13. AZTECAS
14. NITE LIFE
15. DESTINATION
16. SAN JOSE FINEST
17. BROWN PERSUASION
18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19. ROLLERZ ONLY 
20. EXOTIC RIDERS 
21. UNIQUES
22. USO
23. INDIVISUALS
24. TRAFFIC
25. FAMILY FIRST
26. PADRINOS
27. WICKED RIDAZ
28. GOODTIMES
29. ISLANDERS
30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31. LOW CREATIONS
32. MI FAMILIA
33. STYLISTICS
34. JUS RIDING
35. SWIFT
36. VIP 
37. BLVD IMAGE
38. DEVOTION
39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
45. JUST DIPPIN
45. BLVD KINGS
46. SOLANOS FINEST
47. WAY OF LIFE
48. NOKTURNAL 



Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IMPALAS AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THE CHOLO DJ IS COMING TO SAC TOWN


----------



## chewie

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

check out STREETLOW line up for the show 



__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## EL RAIDER

check out BARRIO GIRLS line up
this COCHINO is going to be in heaven :biggrin:


----------



## mabeg

TTT


----------



## Bejeweled_65

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> So there gonna be a double class or not do I need to bring two cars to make a class


*All Hop information will be posted by this Friday!

*


Bivos 64 said:


> Truck Catagorie 60 to 89 ,thats 29 years , Ill still show up, Socios allways has a good show.


*This year, we have made arrangements to not neglect any unrecognized categories in our show. However, we will do our best to accommodate everyone’s entry into a suitable category. Please keep in mind 3 makes a class.*


*
SOCIOS continues to strive to give the Lowriding community a day of celebration and recognition, for our hard-earned masterpieces! Can’t wait!! :wave:
*


----------



## LowriderLobo

Streetlow Magazine will have there brand new issue #65 for sale at the show


----------



## dreamer1

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ IS COMING TO SAC TOWN


Give me a ride...carpool


----------



## EL SOCIO

LowriderLobo said:


> Streetlow Magazine will have there brand new issue #65 for sale at the show


:thumbsup:


----------



## coachduce

this is gonna be a really dope show! ill be there


----------



## EL RAIDER

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ IS COMING TO SAC TOWN




and you don't have to be hanging from your canopy cus is not windy like Soledad


----------



## dreamer1

EL RAIDER said:


> and you don't have to be hanging from your canopy cus is not windy like Soledad


LOL...


----------



## dreamer1

Is any body going out to the show from the O.C....maybe we can carpool


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## northbay

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTMFT


----------



## Dreammaker65

San Jose Style c.c. Will be there


----------



## EL SOCIO

Just a friendly reminder to all who are coming or participating at the Socios Car Club 10th Annual Car Show Please drive safe. Also Please do not bring any alcohol or BBQ pits of any sort, this is not allowed on the school campus. So if you are caught with Alcohol you will be asked to leave or could be given a ticket .The Police officers that are on Duty the Day of our show do not tolerate that. So please help us by following these rules so we can keep Hosting shows for years to come. Thanks


----------



## chonga




----------



## Clown Confusion

:h5: ................


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

LINDSAY'S FINEST CAR CLUB WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

NEXT SUNDAY BABY!!!!!


----------



## LURCH63

Damn it's right around the corner. :thumbsup:


----------



## 65chevyridah

Almost time :run: :run:


----------



## HardtoPlease65




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:run:


----------



## 65chevyridah

TTT


----------



## johnnie65

HardtoPlease65 said:


>



are you guys going up to sac, bro?


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1. UNTOUCHABLES
2. LUXURIOUS
3. CHEVITOS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. NEW FRIENDS
6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7. PREMACY 
8. CHICANO LEGACY
9. JUST ROLLIN
10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11. LO *LYSTICS
12. SINFUL PLEASURES
13. AZTECAS
14. NITE LIFE
15. DESTINATION
16. SAN JOSE FINEST
17. BROWN PERSUASION
18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19. ROLLERZ ONLY 
20. EXOTIC RIDERS 
21. UNIQUES
22. USO
23. INDIVISUALS
24. TRAFFIC
25. FAMILY FIRST
26. PADRINOS
27. WICKED RIDAZ
28. GOODTIMES
29. ISLANDERS
30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31. LOW CREATIONS
32. MI FAMILIA
33. STYLISTICS
34. JUS RIDING
35. SWIFT
36. VIP 
37. BLVD IMAGE
38. DEVOTION
39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
45. JUST DIPPIN
45. BLVD KINGS
46. SOLANOS FINEST
47. WAY OF LIFE
48. NOKTURNAL 
49. SAN JOSE STYLE
50. LINDSAY'S FINEST



Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IMPALAS AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE​


----------



## HardtoPlease65

johnnie65 said:


> are you guys going up to sac, bro?


:yes::yes: :x::x: tryin to make it...


----------



## LRN818

2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!









[/IMG]


----------



## the209legend

The 209 Legend will be there .


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## EL SOCIO

Just a friendly reminder to all who are coming or participating at the Socios Car Club 10th Annual Car Show Please drive safe. Also Please do not bring any alcohol or BBQ pits of any sort, this is not allowed on the school campus. So if you are caught with Alcohol you will be asked to leave or could be given a ticket .The Police officers that are on Duty the Day of our show do not tolerate that. So please help us by following these rules so we can keep Hosting shows for years to come. Thanks


----------



## johnnie65

HardtoPlease65 said:


> :yes::yes: :x::x: tryin to make it...



Koo, same here bro!


----------



## Nasty

EL RAIDER said:


> check out BARRIO GIRLS line up
> this COCHINO is going to be in heaven :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 480860
> View attachment 480861
> 
> View attachment 480862


   :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1. UNTOUCHABLES
2. LUXURIOUS
3. CHEVITOS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. NEW FRIENDS
6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7. PREMACY 
8. CHICANO LEGACY
9. JUST ROLLIN
10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11. LO *LYSTICS
12. SINFUL PLEASURES
13. AZTECAS
14. NITE LIFE
15. DESTINATION
16. SAN JOSE FINEST
17. BROWN PERSUASION
18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19. ROLLERZ ONLY 
20. EXOTIC RIDERS 
21. UNIQUES
22. USO
23. INDIVISUALS
24. TRAFFIC
25. FAMILY FIRST
26. PADRINOS
27. WICKED RIDAZ
28. GOODTIMES
29. ISLANDERS
30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31. LOW CREATIONS
32. MI FAMILIA
33. STYLISTICS
34. JUS RIDING
35. SWIFT
36. VIP 
37. BLVD IMAGE
38. DEVOTION
39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
45. JUST DIPPIN
45. BLVD KINGS
46. SOLANOS FINEST
47. WAY OF LIFE
48. NOKTURNAL 
49. SAN JOSE STYLE
50. LINDSAY'S FINEST



Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IMPALAS AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE 

​


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA




----------



## the209legend

209 legend will be there ..


----------



## johnnie65

the209legend said:


> 209 legend will be there ..



whats up bro? hope to see you there!


----------



## the209legend

I'm leaving sat at 10 .what about you guys


----------



## the209legend

johnnie65 said:


> whats up bro? hope to see you there!


What time you guys leaving ? I'm leaving Saturday gonna stop in merced and pick up manual ..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nicoderm:


----------



## coachduce

how much are vendor booths?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Stop by are Booth. Big fish DVDs. Volumes. 58 thru 63 $10.00 each


----------



## EL RAIDER

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## freky78

PREMACY C.C. is ready for the show!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1. UNTOUCHABLES
2. LUXURIOUS
3. CHEVITOS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. NEW FRIENDS
6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7. PREMACY 
8. CHICANO LEGACY
9. JUST ROLLIN
10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11. LO *LYSTICS
12. SINFUL PLEASURES
13. AZTECAS
14. NITE LIFE
15. DESTINATION
16. SAN JOSE FINEST
17. BROWN PERSUASION
18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19. ROLLERZ ONLY 
20. EXOTIC RIDERS 
21. UNIQUES
22. USO
23. INDIVISUALS
24. TRAFFIC
25. FAMILY FIRST
26. PADRINOS
27. WICKED RIDAZ
28. GOODTIMES
29. ISLANDERS
30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31. LOW CREATIONS
32. MI FAMILIA
33. STYLISTICS
34. JUS RIDING
35. SWIFT
36. VIP 
37. BLVD IMAGE
38. DEVOTION
39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
45. JUST DIPPIN
45. BLVD KINGS
46. SOLANOS FINEST
47. WAY OF LIFE
48. NOKTURNAL 
49. SAN JOSE STYLE
50. LINDSAY'S FINEST
51. PREMACY 



Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IMPALAS AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE 

​


----------



## mattd




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Ttt


----------



## Nasty

Cant wait!!!

we have been promoting the hell out of this show.


----------



## Title Winner 79

Looks like it's going to be a big one this year... Me and My dad are getting Strictlybusiness ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 
> 1. UNTOUCHABLES
> 2. LUXURIOUS
> 3. CHEVITOS
> 4. EVIL THREAT
> 5. NEW FRIENDS
> 6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> 7. PREMACY
> 8. CHICANO LEGACY
> 9. JUST ROLLIN
> 10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> 11. LO *LYSTICS
> 12. SINFUL PLEASURES
> 13. AZTECAS
> 14. NITE LIFE
> 15. DESTINATION
> 16. SAN JOSE FINEST
> 17. BROWN PERSUASION
> 18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> 19. ROLLERZ ONLY
> 20. EXOTIC RIDERS
> 21. UNIQUES
> 22. USO
> 23. INDIVISUALS
> 24. TRAFFIC
> 25. FAMILY FIRST
> 26. PADRINOS
> 27. WICKED RIDAZ
> 28. GOODTIMES
> 29. ISLANDERS
> 30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> 31. LOW CREATIONS
> 32. MI FAMILIA
> 33. STYLISTICS
> 34. JUS RIDING
> 35. SWIFT
> 36. VIP
> 37. BLVD IMAGE
> 38. DEVOTION
> 39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
> 40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
> 41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> 42. LIMITED
> 43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
> 44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
> 45. JUST DIPPIN
> 45. BLVD KINGS
> 46. SOLANOS FINEST
> 47. WAY OF LIFE
> 48. NOKTURNAL
> 49. SAN JOSE STYLE
> 50. LINDSAY'S FINEST
> 
> 
> 
> Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> IMPALAS AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE THEE STYLISTICS CAR CLUB
> 
> ​


 THEE STYLISTICS


----------



## Title Winner 79

ttt


----------



## LRN818

*SAVE THE DATE AUGUST 5, 2012 - **2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!*


----------



## Blue94cady

LRN818 said:


> *SAVE THE DATE AUGUST 5, 2012 - **2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!*
> View attachment 485374
> View attachment 485375


No one wants to go sorry


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

T T P T....


----------



## Title Winner 79

LRN818 said:


> *SAVE THE DATE AUGUST 5, 2012 - **2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!*
> View attachment 485374
> View attachment 485375


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916

It's here !!! Hope to be finishing final touches Sat afternoon. See ya all there :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65

A lil off topic, but I have 2 sets of new tornel 155/80r13 tires for sale. Skinny white walls. Pm if intersted can bring to show if want them. Asking $235 a set.


----------



## tranquilo72

*kool*



EL SOCIO said:


> Just a friendly reminder to all who are coming or participating at the Socios Car Club 10th Annual Car Show Please drive safe. Also Please do not bring any alcohol or BBQ pits of any sort, this is not allowed on the school campus. So if you are caught with Alcohol you will be asked to leave or could be given a ticket .The Police officers that are on Duty the Day of our show do not tolerate that. So please help us by following these rules so we can keep Hosting shows for years to come. Thanks




ttt :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sjshows

*Happy Memorial to ALL an friendly reminder - San Jose Today (LOWRIDER SHOWS TV SHOW) www.CreaTVsj.org CH 15*

*San Jose Today-Cali Scenes Community TV present**
Sunday, June 3 = Thee 1st Annual Show an
Shine Mini Super Fest - Fundraiser
Custom, Classic Rides - Cars, Bombs, Trucks Bikes 
Dash-plaques, Live Music -Jimmy D Band, Moonlight Records, Joe-ster, Grupo Folklorico and Special guests - Dolls and Betties and Ready2Model will be there! :boink:
A-Best DJs - DJ Frank, Souleros Ball Revue, Crazy G, Raffle Prizes, 50/50
IMPALA Magazine & STREETLOW Magazine, Comcast CreaTV Coverage & more TBA- 
Awards - different years + Awards to Outstanding Clubs in community work. 
Most Members, Distance. 
* Free General admit-Audience All Ages * Free Parking for public
PIZZA JACKS 1600 Monterey HWY San Jo, Cali 95112 * Entry fee
* Vendors/Exhibitors Call: A-Best Productions DJs 408 295-6456 -MORE TO BE ANNOUNCED!
San Jose Today & Cali Scenes TV are non-profit community programs are for the fundrasier
Entertainment may change.



*


----------



## EL RAIDER

LRN818 said:


> *SAVE THE DATE AUGUST 5, 2012 - **2012 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ADDS THE LOWRIDER NATIONALS TO THE TOUR!!!*
> View attachment 485374
> View attachment 485375



FUCK LRN :finger:


----------



## EL RAIDER

ROLL CALL


1. UNTOUCHABLES
2. LUXURIOUS
3. CHEVITOS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. NEW FRIENDS
6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
7. PREMACY 
8. CHICANO LEGACY
9. JUST ROLLIN
10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
11. LO *LYSTICS
12. SINFUL PLEASURES
13. AZTECAS
14. NITE LIFE
15. DESTINATION
16. SAN JOSE FINEST
17. BROWN PERSUASION
18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
19. ROLLERZ ONLY 
20. EXOTIC RIDERS 
21. UNIQUES
22. USO
23. INDIVISUALS
24. TRAFFIC
25. FAMILY FIRST
26. PADRINOS
27. WICKED RIDAZ
28. GOODTIMES
29. ISLANDERS
30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
31. LOW CREATIONS
32. MI FAMILIA
33. STYLISTICS
34. JUS RIDING
35. SWIFT
36. VIP 
37. BLVD IMAGE
38. DEVOTION
39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
42. LIMITED
43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
45. JUST DIPPIN
45. BLVD KINGS
46. SOLANOS FINEST
47. WAY OF LIFE
48. NOKTURNAL 
49. SAN JOSE STYLE
50. LINDSAY'S FINEST
51. PREMACY 
52. THEE STYLISTICS 


Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE 
IMPALAS AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE 

​


----------



## EL RAIDER

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Ttt





Nasty said:


> Cant wait!!!
> 
> we have been promoting the hell out of this show.



thx for the support homie can't wait to take my pic with Jynx 








quiero meresco y no me dan


----------



## Clown Confusion

EL RAIDER said:


> thx for the support homie can't wait to take my pic with Jynx
> View attachment 485661
> 
> 
> quiero meresco y no me dan


HELP ME OUT ON THAT JESSE I WANNA PIC TO LOL


----------



## Clown Confusion

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 
> 1. UNTOUCHABLES
> 2. LUXURIOUS
> 3. CHEVITOS
> 4. EVIL THREAT
> 5. NEW FRIENDS
> 6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> 7. PREMACY
> 8. CHICANO LEGACY
> 9. JUST ROLLIN
> 10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> 11. LO *LYSTICS
> 12. SINFUL PLEASURES
> 13. AZTECAS
> 14. NITE LIFE
> 15. DESTINATION
> 16. SAN JOSE FINEST
> 17. BROWN PERSUASION
> 18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> 19. ROLLERZ ONLY
> 20. EXOTIC RIDERS
> 21. UNIQUES
> 22. USO
> 23. INDIVISUALS
> 24. TRAFFIC
> 25. FAMILY FIRST
> 26. PADRINOS
> 27. WICKED RIDAZ
> 28. GOODTIMES
> 29. ISLANDERS
> 30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> 31. LOW CREATIONS
> 32. MI FAMILIA
> 33. STYLISTICS
> 34. JUS RIDING
> 35. SWIFT
> 36. VIP
> 37. BLVD IMAGE
> 38. DEVOTION
> 39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
> 40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
> 41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> 42. LIMITED
> 43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
> 44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
> 45. JUST DIPPIN
> 45. BLVD KINGS
> 46. SOLANOS FINEST
> 47. WAY OF LIFE
> 48. NOKTURNAL
> 49. SAN JOSE STYLE
> 50. LINDSAY'S FINEST
> 51. PREMACY
> 52. THEE STYLISTICS
> 
> 
> Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> IMPALAS AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE
> 
> ​


SAME CLUB


----------



## freky78

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate

its gonna be another good one


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo

HUMBERTO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE COVERING SHOW!!!:thumbsup:​


----------



## 559karlo

What hoppers are going to be there ? thinking of taking car but havent heard anything About The hop !!!!!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo

cant wait to get lots of good video and pictures. always alot of good ppl at this show, looking foward to sunday


----------



## RebirthKid

REBIRTH is gunna b representing


----------



## HardtoPlease65

EL RAIDER said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 
> 1. UNTOUCHABLES
> 2. LUXURIOUS
> 3. CHEVITOS
> 4. EVIL THREAT
> 5. NEW FRIENDS
> 6. NOR CAL RIDAHZ
> 7. PREMACY
> 8. CHICANO LEGACY
> 9. JUST ROLLIN
> 10. CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> 11. LO *LYSTICS
> 12. SINFUL PLEASURES
> 13. AZTECAS
> 14. NITE LIFE
> 15. DESTINATION
> 16. SAN JOSE FINEST
> 17. BROWN PERSUASION
> 18. TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> 19. ROLLERZ ONLY
> 20. EXOTIC RIDERS
> 21. UNIQUES
> 22. USO
> 23. INDIVISUALS
> 24. TRAFFIC
> 25. FAMILY FIRST
> 26. PADRINOS
> 27. WICKED RIDAZ
> 28. GOODTIMES
> 29. ISLANDERS
> 30. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
> 31. LOW CREATIONS
> 32. MI FAMILIA
> 33. STYLISTICS
> 34. JUS RIDING
> 35. SWIFT
> 36. VIP
> 37. BLVD IMAGE
> 38. DEVOTION
> 39. CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS B.C.
> 40. CHILDHOOD DREAMS
> 41. KINGFISH CUSTOMS
> 42. LIMITED
> 43. RELENTLESS LEFT COAST
> 44. GLIDE-IN-LOWS
> 45. JUST DIPPIN
> 45. BLVD KINGS
> 46. SOLANOS FINEST
> 47. WAY OF LIFE
> 48. NOKTURNAL
> 49. SAN JOSE STYLE
> 50. LINDSAY'S FINEST
> 
> 
> 
> Coverage by: STREETLOW MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDERSCENE MAGAZINE
> LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
> IMPALAS AND AMERICAN BOMBS MAGAZINE
> 
> ​


*51. CARNALES UNIDOS *:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos sac bike club

is the 30 $ entry fee still for the bikes? or is it less?


----------



## EL SOCIO

viejitos sac bike club said:


> is the 30 $ entry fee still for the bikes? or is it less?


Price is across the board. Price is 30 dollars for all registrations.


----------



## johnnie65

only one more day to get ready!:run:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

*HOP INFO- *
Same as last year.
.

STREET:
Car MUST be STREET Rear Lock up 28in. *(we will have a judge that will give the final say). Koolaid Coils will be sponsoring $250 for this class, plus SOCIOS $100, plus all entry money for this class.

Single and Double anything goes!

========PAYOUT FOR THE HOP========

3 CARS MAKE A CLASS/CATEGORY SOCIOS WILL PUT UP $100.00 FOR THE FIRST 3 CARS PER CATEGORY SINGLE & DOUBLE. ALL REGISTRATION MONEY WILL BE ADDED TO THE POT*

*If you have any questions please post them up or send me a PM *:wave:




Just a reminder: Lay out for SUNDAY!


----------



## H0PSH0P

Will Be There


----------



## djmikethecholodj

THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE THERE


----------



## sjshows

Good luck Socios and attendees from Thee San Jose Show & Shine Sun. June 3 Community TV shows crew!



We gonna have mucho models to help pose w/entries!






Ready2Model is one of them!:thumbsup:


----------



## HM WREKN82

HardtoPlease65 said:


> *51. CARNALES UNIDOS *:thumbsup:


Good job lil brother, way to go Rep! For the C.U! Wish I could have made it , have to work!!! Next time....


----------



## the209legend

Title Winner 79 said:


> Looks like it's going to be a big one this year... Me and My dad are getting Strictlybusiness ready :thumbsup:


 tell him hurry up !


----------



## carolinabadboy

Wicked Bass C.C. Will be there.


----------



## Title Winner 79

the209legend said:


> tell him hurry up !


Qvo pumpkin! We are almost ready. My dad has to buy a pin And we are ready to go :thumbsup: Nice thread miss mod.


----------



## Title Winner 79

We are on our way woot


----------



## Bejeweled_65

Title Winner 79 said:


> We are on our way woot


Please drive with caution. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Title Winner 79

Bejeweled_65 said:


> Please drive with caution. See you tomorrow!


Thanks we just got here we are staying in motel 6


----------



## ricardo labrador

cant wait til tommorrow...gonna be a good show like always :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx

_Got here as well and also stayin at the Motel 6. Looking forward to this great show. PadrinoS C.C. will definitely be in the house representing._


----------



## Mr. Angel 71

LINDSAY'S FINEST kicking it at Best Western in Old Sactown.


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

:run:


----------



## Title Winner 79

ttt


----------



## the209legend

Imperials checking in motel 6


----------



## coachduce

looks like it'll be off the hook.... i'll have a booth there promoting summer slam.... look forward to meeting many of you.....


----------



## EL SOCIO

Alright Homies I am going to try to sleep see you all in the morning remember dont bring no beer or alcohol or u will be turned away.


----------



## johnnie65

Leaving at 5 in da morning. Blvd kings cc fresno chpt driving up w/ fresno classics cc.


----------



## 65chevyridah

Almost time cant wait :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## LowriderLobo

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

couple more hours!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO

Alright its almost showtime see every one in a lil bit


----------



## johnnie65

Getting ready to leave fresno in 15 mins.


----------



## EL SOCIO

johnnie65 said:


> Getting ready to leave fresno in 15 mins.


Drive safe see you homies in a couple of hours


----------



## felix96

Ttt


----------



## toker1

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79

the209legend said:


> Imperials checking in motel 6


Lol cabron we aleeady checked in at 2 pm.


----------



## Title Winner 79

Orale pumpkin we beat you by 6 hours LOL.


----------



## johnnie65

Here waiting at reg line at its packed like a mofo.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## felix96

Had a good time. great show


----------



## ricardo labrador

GREAT SHOW IN THE 916...HOPE EVERYONE HAD FUN. ONE OF MY ALL TIME FAV RIDES GOT TO SEE UP CLOSE.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:uh:


----------



## gordo56

Great show one of the best that socios have host yet.


----------



## vjo70764

Pictures


----------



## ricardo labrador

iphone pic...


----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador

even mario made the show lmfao...:rofl:


----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## vjo70764

Nice pictures


----------



## LURCH63

ttt 4 a good show! Had fun, hope to have my ride in there next year.


----------



## Bivos 64

BIG PROPS TO SOCIOS FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW, HAD A GOOD TIME. :thumbsup: BIVOS64


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1

Great show had a great time! !


----------



## 559karlo

Great show ....I'm in luv with JYNX.!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:uhics or it didnt happend?....lol


----------



## Title Winner 79

Orale nice pictures carnal when I get home I'm going go download my pictures and post them because I live 3 hours away. So suspect some pictures tomorrow and ttt for a good show. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## CHEVITOS_68

Dam I missed. A good 1 see you nex yr


----------



## 559karlo

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :uhics or it didnt happend?....lol


Lol....
I plead the 5th ha ha


----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

559karlo said:


> Lol....
> I plead the 5th ha ha


:banghead::angry:uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

had a good time out today...u guys put on a damn good show:thumbsup:


----------



## Sprite

*did anyones category get fuckd up or skiped like last year?*:dunno:


----------



## 1SJESR

EAST SIDE RIDERS HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!
TO THE TOP!


----------



## nme1

559karlo said:


> Great show ....I'm in luv with JYNX.!!!!!!


keebs was there a hop?


----------



## 559karlo

Ya we took 3cars


----------



## Lokela707

Great Show Today!!


----------



## LowriderLobo

VIDEO WILL BE UP LATER THIS WEEK, I HAVE TO USE THE OFFICE COMPUTER CUZ MINE IS TRIPN. I'LL POST MORE PICS SOON


----------



## nme1

559karlo said:


> Ya we took 3cars


?
how did you guys do?


----------



## kilwar

Great time! Beautiful cars, beautiful women, and beautiful weather!


----------



## bigsals54

Sprite said:


> *did anyones category get fuckd up or skiped like last year?*:dunno:


Yupyup


----------



## Charger_on_22's

Sprite said:


> *did anyones category get fuckd up or skiped like last year?*:dunno:


I could've swore they skipped 80's street category, cuz that's what my car was in. Never heard them call the street winners.


----------



## ~JALISCO~

Good show! Congrats for the 10th year anniversary on this show


----------



## ricks-94 caddy

Delegation Cen Cal had gd time
Big show. We will make it mandatory next year

Congratz to our member Paisa took first 
70s Full Custom


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## cook1970

thanks socios for another great show...........TRAFFIC.


----------



## alwayzonurmind

GREAT SHOW SOCIOS, WE HAD ALOT OF FUN, SINFUL PLEASURES CC CANT WAIT TIL NEXT YEAR...VINO THE VOICE


----------



## alwayzonurmind

HERE GO SOME PICS, ENJOY


----------



## alwayzonurmind




----------



## alwayzonurmind




----------



## alwayzonurmind

_SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR, ANOTHER GREAT SHOW, _


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL SOCIO

On Behalf of all the Socios Car Club members we like to thank everyone who came out and supported us on our 10th annual car show. To all the Car Clubs ,solo riders, Dj's, Vendors, Staff, Judges and the Volunteers I thank you.This was our biggest show ever and without all of your support this would not have been possible. A special thanks from me to all The Socios members for all your hard work.


----------



## di colombian

EL SOCIO said:


> On Behalf of all the Socios Car Club members we like to thank everyone who came out and supported us on our 10th annual car show. To all the Car Clubs ,solo riders, Dj's, Vendors, Staff, Judges and the Volunteers I thank you.This was our biggest show ever and without all of your support this would not have been possible. A special thanks from me to all The Socios members for all your hard work.


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KNOWLEDGE 707

congrats on anthr successfull show homies :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## the209legend

Imperials fam had a great time see you guy next year fosho !


----------



## SJDEUCE

http://www.facebook.com/events/344078182269131/


[URL]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/322761-san-jose-blvd-nights-2012-a.html

[/URL]


----------



## Mifamilia2

On behalf of HENRYS body & paint and Mi Familia car club we like to thank socios cc for another great show want to thank your club members for there hard wrk for running the show. Thanks againg see you soon .Henry ( get that bike frame ready for me 4 next year )


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:shocked:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:420:


----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## Bivos 64




----------



## sjshows

*Congrats Socios - you're invited to San Jose Show & Shine Sun. June 3, Mini-Show.*


----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## A TODA MADRE

Had a great time out der with the the Socios.. caught up with the old homies too..take a break Socios, you guys got down like always. See you at da next junta


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Pics i took at the Socios 10th annual car show..
see link.. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-4.html#post15552678


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Great show socios evil threat had a good time thanks see u next year


----------



## 559karlo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10XxHzU3_2I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Sprite

bigsals54 said:


> Yupyup





Charger_on_22's said:


> I could've swore they skipped 80's street category, cuz that's what my car was in. Never heard them call the street winners.


*had the same thing happen to me last year the skiped 90s luxury full custom, after all the shit i went through to get ther an them to pull that shit. thats y i said fuck that an didnt go this year, they need to be more organized if they wana keep throuwin a show like this not just worry bout the money we give to show our own cars. just mi 2 cents.peace*


----------



## Clown Confusion

wat a great show thank u guys for coming out see ya next year best show in nortern cali ....................................................


----------



## Clown Confusion

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Great show socios evil threat had a good time thanks see u next year


good seeing you out there bro


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ

WICKED RIDAZ CC HAD A FIRME TIME..U ALWAYZ THROW A GOOD SHOW....:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64

Great show Blvd Kings had fun 
They Socios member Oscar was real polite and very helpful in controlling da lines , and getting us all in thanks


----------



## nme1

559karlo said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10XxHzU3_2I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## 64Rag

Thanks again to Socios for another great show.


----------



## Cali4Life916

Had a great time as always. Will post some pictures later today. :thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79

64Rag said:


> Thanks again to Socios for another great show.


Wheres the picture of the car cabron!


----------



## 559karlo

(youtube)v=10XxHzU3(/youtube)


----------



## mattd

Great show Socios..:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:around:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO

Sprite said:


> *had the same thing happen to me last year the skiped 90s luxury full custom, after all the shit i went through to get ther an them to pull that shit. thats y i said fuck that an didnt go this year, they need to be more organized if they wana keep throuwin a show like this not just worry bout the money we give to show our own cars. just mi 2 cents.peace*


I would first like to start off by my name is Gabriel Mijares and I am sorry that you are not happy by the way you feel our judging went last year. We understand that you probably went through a lot to get ready for our show just as hundreds of show participants do each year that come to our show. We try our best to make sure our show runs as smoothly as possible unfortunately not all shows work that way. I'm sure by the way you are saying that our show needs to be more organized that you have hosted an event with over 600 entries. Also if you new me personally you would know that we do not do our show for the money. If that was the case then we would not do a free admission to the public. I know you offered your 2 pennies but like I said earlier we don't do it for the money thanks anyways .


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## PANGIE CARLO

*ISLANDERS CC had a great time chillaxin at the show!! C'ya next year homies *uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

LowriderLobo said:


>


more???


----------



## Blue94cady

Sprite said:


> *had the same thing happen to me last year the skiped 90s luxury full custom, after all the shit i went through to get ther an them to pull that shit. thats y i said fuck that an didnt go this year, they need to be more organized if they wana keep throuwin a show like this not just worry bout the money we give to show our own cars. just mi 2 cents.peace*


No they did not i got 3 place last year


----------



## ~JALISCO~

Blue94cady said:


> No they did not i got 3 place last year


i got 3rd place this year:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

pics?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79




----------



## lowridetillidie

EL SOCIO said:


> I would first like to start off by my name is Gabriel Mijares and I am sorry that you are not happy by the way you feel our judging went last year. We understand that you probably went through a lot to get ready for our show just as hundreds of show participants do each year that come to our show. We try our best to make sure our show runs as smoothly as possible unfortunately not all shows work that way. I'm sure by the way you are saying that our show needs to be more organized that you have hosted an event with over 600 entries. Also if you new me personally you would know that we do not do our show for the money. If that was the case then we would not do a free admission to the public. I know you offered your 2 pennies but like I said earlier we don't do it for the money thanks anyways .


 well said


----------



## Sir Lexxx

_had a great time at the Socios car show_


----------



## Title Winner 79

Sir Lexxx said:


> _had a great time at the Socios car show_


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Lexxx

*Here's my link to view my pictures from the Socios car show @ Cosmunes River college.---->https://picasaweb.google.com/113604091142569125040/SociosCarShow2012ConsumnesRiverCollege
*


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA

EL SOCIO said:


> On Behalf of all the Socios Car Club members we like to thank everyone who came out and supported us on our 10th annual car show. To all the Car Clubs ,solo riders, Dj's, Vendors, Staff, Judges and the Volunteers I thank you.This was our biggest show ever and without all of your support this would not have been possible. A special thanks from me to all The Socios members for all your hard work.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady

Uniques cen cal had a good time thanks to the socios fam see u next year


----------



## lupe




----------



## ~NYK~

DARLING DANIKA


----------



## 559karlo

~NYK~ said:


> DARLING DANIKA


Nice!!!!


----------



## ~NYK~




----------



## SJ RIDER

1SJESR said:


> EAST SIDE RIDERS HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!
> TO THE TOP!


 X2


----------



## 559karlo

~NYK~ said:


> DARLING DANIKA


Nice!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER

*Thx to all the car clubs, solo riders, vendors, magazines, sponsors, spectators that made the 10th Annual SOCIOS car show one to remember a special thx to my wifey and kids for supporting me on what I like to do and great job SOCIOS and time to plan the 11th Annual car show. Hope every one made it home safe*


----------



## vtownvet707

Had a great time, thanks SOCIOS CC


PREMACY CC


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wow:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:around:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

DAMN NICE SHOW SOCIOS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## johnnie65

ON BEHALF OF BLVD KINGS CC, WANTED TO SAY GREAT JOB TO THE SOCIOS STAFF ON A GREAT SHOW. MY FIRST TIME THERE AND LOVED IT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707

Charger_on_22's said:


> I could've swore they skipped 80's street category, cuz that's what my car was in. Never heard them call the street winners.


80's street was called out. What car was yours? I know that class had some heavy competition.


----------



## Sprite

EL SOCIO said:


> I would first like to start off by my name is Gabriel Mijares and I am sorry that you are not happy by the way you feel our judging went last year. We understand that you probably went through a lot to get ready for our show just as hundreds of show participants do each year that come to our show. We try our best to make sure our show runs as smoothly as possible unfortunately not all shows work that way. I'm sure by the way you are saying that our show needs to be more organized that you have hosted an event with over 600 entries. Also if you new me personally you would know that we do not do our show for the money. If that was the case then we would not do a free admission to the public. I know you offered your 2 pennies but like I said earlier we don't do it for the money thanks anyways .


*no desrespect intended but regardles if ive trhown a show or not people come to soport a show to be treated fairlly now if that cant be done it shouldnt be a show at all homie..if wat ur trying to say is that its too hard then should call it a quits...its just a shame how we the lowriders have to pay to show our cars in general we should be appreciated a lil mo cause without US there wont be no show. punto final*.*hope ur judging gets better.*


----------



## EL SOCIO

Charger_on_22's said:


> I could've swore they skipped 80's street category, cuz that's what my car was in. Never heard them call the street winners.


Yes this category was called


----------



## Sprite

*oh an im Gerardo Perez*


----------



## Guam707

Sprite said:


> *no desrespect intended but regardles if ive trhown a show or not people come to soport a show to be treated fairlly now if that cant be done it shouldnt be a show at all homie..if wat ur trying to say is that its too hard then should call it a quits...its just a shame how we the lowriders have to pay to show our cars in general we should be appreciated a lil mo cause without US there wont be no show. punto final*.*hope ur judging gets better.*


What car was yours?


----------



## EL SOCIO

Sprite said:


> *no desrespect intended but regardles if ive trhown a show or not people come to soport a show to be treated fairlly now if that cant be done it shouldnt be a show at all homie..if wat ur trying to say is that its too hard then should call it a quits...its just a shame how we the lowriders have to pay to show our cars in general we should be appreciated a lil mo cause without US there wont be no show. punto final*.*hope ur judging gets better.*


You just said it, people come to a show to be "treated fairly". That is why some participants get puzzled when they think they should win in their category. Our show is run on a point system not at what looks pretty or tight. We judge on EVERYTHING...which means people rack up points on things they should get credit for. So now you can have and understanding on how we RUN our show. And for calling it quits, not yet people like you need to get informed on how the show system works, to benefit everyone fairly!
And you do have a point, about us lowriders have to pay to attend a show, but unfortunately this only works for show in shines when costs are not outrages. But this is common sense to a person that has thrown a show or not.
And as for the the judging, you sound that you would be a good judge since you have high opinions of the process.


----------



## Guam707

EL SOCIO said:


> You just said it, people come to a show to be "treated fairly". That is why some participants get puzzled when they think they should win in their category. Our show is run on a point system not at what looks pretty or tight. We judge on EVERYTHING...which means people rack up points on things they should get credit for. So now you can have and understanding on how we RUN our show. And for calling it quits, not yet people like you need to get informed on how the show system works, to benefit everyone fairly!
> And you do have a point, about us lowriders have to pay to attend a show, but unfortunately this only works for show in shines when costs are not outrages. But this is common sense to a person that has thrown a show or not.
> And as for the the judging, you sound that you would be a good judge since you have high opinions of the process.


Well put.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

Sprite said:


> *no desrespect intended but regardles if ive trhown a show or not people come to soport a show to be treated fairlly now if that cant be done it shouldnt be a show at all homie..if wat ur trying to say is that its too hard then should call it a quits...its just a shame how we the lowriders have to pay to show our cars in general we should be appreciated a lil mo cause without US there wont be no show. punto final*.*hope ur judging gets better.*


I know too many people have already commented on this but its real simple bro. Anyone can talk to the judges after the show and them about why they lost or who they lost to. Thats it. You want to know who beat your car or why, then all you gotta do is ask.


----------



## chewie

Title Winner 79 said:


>


:h5: nice pics....thanks


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ




----------



## 209TIME!!!1

I would like to start off by saying SOCIOS you guys put on a nice show I had a nice time.

and I didn't get on here to talk shit or anything like that, but I do have a couple of concerns that you guys might want to look into for your next event.

1.during the move in there was a lot of favoritism going on...me and my homies just a bunch of solo riders a total of seven cars, we were told that we couldn't park in a certain area, and then the guys in the club behind us started fussing and having a fit and they got to park in the spot that we had wanted and your security people told us we had to move...that was not coolat all, the security dude said "oh there waiting on some more people to come"....as he was telling that lie they were rolling out carpet and setting up displays.

2.some of the categories where messed up...this came from one of your judges, he said all vehicles with rims 22" and bigger are going to be in the donk class...suv's & cars, that's just plain not fair!!!
there was a nice amount of big wheel cars/donks or whatever you guys want to call them at the show either judge them right or dont let them in. those cars are not going away like them or not!

3.my car was not even judged i saw one of the judges walk by and i asked him was anyone coming to judge my car(this was already kind of late in the day) he said i don't know but i will judge it for you just in case, that was cool but he shouldn't of had to do that if that was not the category to judge in the first place. On a good note I did get a second place but in the wrong category!......no fault to your judge he was a real nice guy and was doing his best to help out.

4. mannnnnnnn the trophy presentation just took forever as doe's all shows for the most part, maybe you could do the bikes, donks, suv's, motorcycles and stuff like that at another booth, just a suggestion.



i do understand no show is perfect, and like i said i did have a nice time...keep up the good work see ya at the next one...:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate

great job SOCIOS another good show:thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

your 68 was looking clean as always!!!!! love those disk brakes!! :naughty:


----------



## 209TIME!!!1

porn star JYNX ^^^^ hahahaha did any of you see when she hit that dude in the head with one of her big ass hooker shoes? that shit was the highlight of the day i was really LMFAO!!!


----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## djmikethecholodj

Sprite said:


> *no desrespect intended but regardles if ive trhown a show or not people come to soport a show to be treated fairlly now if that cant be done it shouldnt be a show at all homie..if wat ur trying to say is that its too hard then should call it a quits...its just a shame how we the lowriders have to pay to show our cars in general we should be appreciated a lil mo cause without US there wont be no show. punto final*.*hope ur judging gets better.*



Here is the winner for the "lloron award". C'mon homie, no one put a gun to your head to support this show because in truth, that is what you did, support the show. Things are not free, like the venue, the insurance, the police security and the plaque that you either won or didn't. Point is, you had fun kicking with your homies doing what you love to do, show your pride, your car.


----------



## 209TIME!!!1

cholo dj you hade me crackin up all day homie...keep doing what you do man peace!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

209TIME!!! said:


> cholo dj you hade me crackin up all day homie...keep doing what you do man peace!



Thanks alot homie. And to think, I get paid to do that. I loved the show, the people, the girls selling the fruit and my wife. Glad you had a good time. Get at me if your club has a show and need a dj. (323) 557-2854 Mike.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts

toker1 said:


> Great show had a great time! !


----------



## Sangre Latina

On Behalf of Sangre Latina Car Club we had a good time Socios we'll see you guys next year:


----------



## Sangre Latina




----------



## Bejeweled_65

209TIME!!! said:


> I would like to start off by saying SOCIOS you guys put on a nice show I had a nice time.
> 
> and I didn't get on here to talk shit or anything like that, but I do have a couple of concerns that you guys might want to look into for your next event.
> 
> 1.during the move in there was a lot of favoritism going on...me and my homies just a bunch of solo riders a total of seven cars, we were told that we couldn't park in a certain area, and then the guys in the club behind us started fussing and having a fit and they got to park in the spot that we had wanted and your security people told us we had to move...that was not coolat all, the security dude said "oh there waiting on some more people to come"....as he was telling that lie they were rolling out carpet and setting up displays.
> 
> 2.some of the categories where messed up...this came from one of your judges, he said all vehicles with rims 22" and bigger are going to be in the donk class...suv's & cars, that's just plain not fair!!!
> there was a nice amount of big wheel cars/donks or whatever you guys want to call them at the show either judge them right or dont let them in. those cars are not going away like them or not!
> 
> 3.my car was not even judged i saw one of the judges walk by and i asked him was anyone coming to judge my car(this was already kind of late in the day) he said i don't know but i will judge it for you just in case, that was cool but he shouldn't of had to do that if that was not the category to judge in the first place. On a good note I did get a second place but in the wrong category!......no fault to your judge he was a real nice guy and was doing his best to help out.
> 
> 4. mannnnnnnn the trophy presentation just took forever as doe's all shows for the most part, maybe you could do the bikes, donks, suv's, motorcycles and stuff like that at another booth, just a suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> i do understand no show is perfect, and like i said i did have a nice time...keep up the good work see ya at the next one...:thumbsup:


1. Move in time, is always a hectic time of the show. Everyone wants a certain area and is sometimes difficult to accommodate everyone. However, during the registration process clubs get put out of line and then we try to get them to park together for the show. All i could say is, the security guy did not see a plaque on your car and probably figured that the space would accommodate the club to have them all together. Also we did have designated areas for cars that brought large displays. From your stand point yes that does not make sense and its not fair. I am sure if you would have mentioned to the security guy that it was a group of you guys wanting to park together, he would have tried to accommodated you. 

2. Yes you are correct, DONK"S are not going anywhere and that is something we are okay with  I am sorry to inform you that the judge had a misunderstanding with the categories. We did have a separate class just for Donks.
And next year, we plan to open the category for street, mild, and custom.

3. I am sorry that you were overlooked by the main judge for your category, but i am glad that we had a judge to review your car. If you can please PM your entry number, i would like to correct your category. Judges do compare notes and help each other out in situations like this. 

4. 209 thank you for your input, your suggestion is a great idea, however the only problem with splitting the award ceremony is, when car clubs have members in different categories they like to show their support. At least this is my experience while supporting my club at shows.



If any one else has any questions or concerns, feel free to call the number on the flyer or send me a PM. I am more than happy to assist you with any questions.


----------



## DarlingDanika

CONGRATS SOCIOS ON 10 YEARS OF AN AMAZING SHOW! YOU ALL SHOULD BE PROUD OF WHAT YOU HAVE ACCOMPLISHED! THANK YOU FOR GIVING US A PLACE TO GET TOGETHER TO SHOW OUR LOVE FOR OUR RIDES! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65

*Besides all of the great input almost everyone has had 

I want to thank all of my SOCIOS members for always giving 200% the day of our show. I also want to thank everyone involved who makes this show possible. I always look forward to this day, because I am proud of what we are capable of doing. Each year we keep growing and it's amazing to see the support and dedication we get from everyone involved, from the all nighters trying to prepare for the show,to the baby sitters taking care of your kids and all travel expenses THANK YOU!!! 
Looking forward to another FABULOUS car show season. 

Lisset Mijares *:wave:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

DarlingDanika said:


> CONGRATS SOCIOS ON 10 YEARS OF AN AMAZING SHOW! YOU ALL SHOULD BE PROUD OF WHAT YOU HAVE ACCOMPLISHED! THANK YOU FOR GIVING US A PLACE TO GET TOGETHER TO SHOW OUR LOVE FOR OUR RIDES! MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT!!!!



THANK YOU!!! And your Caddi was looking sweet


----------



## 64Rag

Socios C.C. has done a great job every year, that is why their show has been around for 10 years. It's not easy, their are always going to be people not happy. It is hard to please everyone. Keep doing what you have been doing, it must work that is why yours guys show is still going. It's nice when you do get an award but to me it's more fun seeing old friends and new. Myself and the rest of the club had a great time. Can't wait till next year. Great job to Socios C.C. and everyone who helped.


----------



## og flip from frisco

Great job Socios!! I had alot of fun, I look forward to this show every year. I really like the fact that the clubs can put there canopies up on the hill and just chill, not all shows offer that luxury.. Happy 10th annual, looking forward to next year.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

ON BEHALF OF RELENTLESS C.C. WE WANTED TO THANK YOU FOR A GREAT SHOW AND ONE HELL OF A SUN BURN.
COMING FROM A GUY WHO USED TO THROW A BIG SHOW AS WELL I KNOW HOW HARD YOU GUYS WORKED AND NOT JUST THE DAY OF THE SHOW THE WHOLE YEAR, EVERY YEAR YOU LEARN SOMETHING NEW ABOUT WHAT TO DO AND WHAT NOT TO DO FOR NEXT YEAR. AS LONG AS YOU GUYS KEEP HAVING THE SHOW WE WILL ALWAYS BE THERE!!


----------



## dailyridden

Did anyone get some pics of my bike? I was too busy being starstruck by the cars:rofl: Great job Socios! I had a lot of fun and definitely look forward to next year!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## MrMONTE76

It's about having pride in your ride and showing it! If someone comes up and tells me my car looks good, that's my win!! Punto Final!!
On behalf of NITE*LIFE EAST BAY, we had a good time! Thanks SOCIOS!!


----------



## JusRidinCarClub

JusRidin had a great day at Socios car show it was an awesome show and thank u Socios for our First Place Award in the 89 n Below Luxary Street Category that was the best way to end the day. See u all next year


----------



## 72SJV

Bejeweled_65 said:


> 1. Move in time, is always a hectic time of the show. Everyone wants a certain area and is sometimes difficult to accommodate everyone. However, during the registration process clubs get put out of line and then we try to get them to park together for the show. All i could say is, the security guy did not see a plaque on your car and probably figured that the space would accommodate the club to have them all together. Also we did have designated areas for cars that brought large displays. From your stand point yes that does not make sense and its not fair. I am sure if you would have mentioned to the security guy that it was a group of you guys wanting to park together, he would have tried to accommodated you.
> 
> 2. Yes you are correct, DONK"S are not going anywhere and that is something we are okay with  I am sorry to inform you that the judge had a misunderstanding with the categories. We did have a separate class just for Donks.
> And next year, we plan to open the category for street, mild, and custom.
> 
> 3. I am sorry that you were overlooked by the main judge for your category, but i am glad that we had a judge to review your car. If you can please PM your entry number, i would like to correct your category. Judges do compare notes and help each other out in situations like this.
> 
> 4. 209 thank you for your input, your suggestion is a great idea, however the only problem with splitting the award ceremony is, when car clubs have members in different categories they like to show their support. At least this is my experience while supporting my club at shows.
> 
> 
> 
> If any one else has any questions or concerns, feel free to call the number on the flyer or send me a PM. I am more than happy to assist you with any questions.


WANT TO THANK U GUYS FOR THE PROMPT RESPONSE TO MY SON'S TEXT THIS AFTERNOON ASKING WHO WON 2ND PLACE 70'S MILD KUSTOM.HOWEVER HE HAS NOT RECIEVED AN ANSWER BACK.HE HEARD 1ST PLACE AND THIRD PLACE HOWEVER NO SECOND PLACE CALLED OR MAYBE HE MISSED IT.THIS IS NOT A COMPLAINT JUST AN INQUIRY.WANTED TO COMPLIMENT THE WAY U EXPLAINED THE POINT SYSTEM.IVE BEEN SHOWING OVER 10 YEARS FROM RENO TO BAKERSFIELD AND WITHOUT A POINT SYSTEM EVERYONE WOULD RECIEVE AWARDS BECAUSE EVERYONE HAS SOMETHING THEY PUT THERE BLOOD SWEAT N TEARS INTO.U CAN ACCEPT DEFEAT IN ANY CATEGORY AS LONG AS U DONT DONATE YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY...ONCE AGAIN IF U CAN POST THE ENTRY NUMBER IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED.THANKS AGAIN AND KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING FOR THOSE OF US THAT DONT CONSIDER THIS A SPORT BUT OUR WAY OF LIFE.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## Cali4Life916

Bejeweled_65 said:


> *Besides all of the great input almost everyone has had
> 
> I want to thank all of my SOCIOS members for always giving 200% the day of our show. I also want to thank everyone involved who makes this show possible. I always look forward to this day, because I am proud of what we are capable of doing. Each year we keep growing and it's amazing to see the support and dedication we get from everyone involved, from the all nighters trying to prepare for the show,to the baby sitters taking care of your kids and all travel expenses THANK YOU!!!
> Looking forward to another FABULOUS car show season.
> 
> Lisset Mijares *:wave:



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

=Cali Life;15555008]


----------



## 559karlo

=Cali Life;15555002]


----------



## 559karlo

559 showing support in SAC TOWN.....
Had a great time....oh ya I'm in luv with jynx...lol


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

*HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS 2 SOCIOS CC FOR THE GET DOWN 
*:thumbsup:* 
*


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST ROLLING IN


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST ROLLING IN


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST GETTING READY FOR THE GET DOWN


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC GROUP PIC FOR STREET LOW MAG


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST ..... ITS SHOW TIME


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

_*WICKED RIDAZ HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE ANOTHER YEAR AT THE BIG SOCIOS SHOW NICE DAY AND ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT THERE SEE U GUYS THIS SUNDAY AT OUR SUPER SHOW AT THE TURLOCK FAIGROUNDS... AND AN OFFICIAL INVITE TO EVERYONE IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY INCLUDING THOSE WHO SUPPORT IT WE INVITE YOU GUYS TO OUR SHOW






*_


----------



## EXCANDALOW

_*VERY NICE DAY
GOOD WEATHER
GOOD SHOW 
BEAUTIFUL CARS
WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR!!
FOR *__*EXCANDALOW*__* RIDERS BEST PART BESIDES SHOW IS FREEWAY RIDE UP THERE AND BACK!!


*__*PRICELESS!!










:werd:*_
_*"there is TRAILER QUEENS, TROPHY KINGS*, and *low* *RIDERS!!*Where do *YOU* fit in???:scrutinize:"_


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

_*WICKED RIDAZ HAD A GREAT TIME OUT THERE ANOTHER YEAR AT THE BIG SOCIOS SHOW NICE DAY AND ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT THERE SEE U GUYS THIS SUNDAY AT OUR SUPER SHOW AT THE TURLOCK FAIGROUNDS... AND AN OFFICIAL INVITE TO EVERYONE IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY INCLUDING THOSE WHO SUPPORT IT WE INVITE YOU GUYS TO OUR SHOW
View attachment 487621
*_


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## alberto

thanks every body for visiting us on "socios" carshow by the way great show!!!!!
for those of you that have facebook came and like us at http://www.facebook.com/bhstreetwear


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

YOU ALREADY NO HOW WE GET DOWN WE COME WITH OUR OWN DJ ....... MR DJ TINY WAS IN THE MIX


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

LETTING THE LITTLE HOMIE GET SOME PRACTICE IN .......


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## alberto

thanks every body for visiting us on "socios" carshow by the way great show!!!!!
for those of you that have facebook came and like us at http://www.facebook.com/bhstreetwear


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## alberto

thanks every body for visiting us on "socios" carshow by the way great show!!!!!
for those of you that have facebook came and like us at http://www.facebook.com/bhstreetwear


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## coachduce

great show...... so many dope ass rides..... peaceful atmosphere..... loved it..... thanx Gabe and crew for the love and support... and above all the awesome show...


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

FAMILY FIRST CC&BC


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
> View attachment 487667
> 
> View attachment 487668


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

~G STYLE 62~ said:


> FAMILY FIRST CC&BC
> View attachment 487676


:yes:


----------



## Bejeweled_65

72SJV said:


> WANT TO THANK U GUYS FOR THE PROMPT RESPONSE TO MY SON'S TEXT THIS AFTERNOON ASKING WHO WON 2ND PLACE 70'S MILD KUSTOM.HOWEVER HE HAS NOT RECIEVED AN ANSWER BACK.HE HEARD 1ST PLACE AND THIRD PLACE HOWEVER NO SECOND PLACE CALLED OR MAYBE HE MISSED IT.THIS IS NOT A COMPLAINT JUST AN INQUIRY.WANTED TO COMPLIMENT THE WAY U EXPLAINED THE POINT SYSTEM.IVE BEEN SHOWING OVER 10 YEARS FROM RENO TO BAKERSFIELD AND WITHOUT A POINT SYSTEM EVERYONE WOULD RECIEVE AWARDS BECAUSE EVERYONE HAS SOMETHING THEY PUT THERE BLOOD SWEAT N TEARS INTO.U CAN ACCEPT DEFEAT IN ANY CATEGORY AS LONG AS U DONT DONATE YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY...ONCE AGAIN IF U CAN POST THE ENTRY NUMBER IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED.THANKS AGAIN AND KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING FOR THOSE OF US THAT DONT CONSIDER THIS A SPORT BUT OUR WAY OF LIFE.



Check PM


----------



## exotic rider

THANKS FOR THE GREAT TIME SOCIOS!
MY RIDE WILL BE READY NEXT YEAR FOR SURE....
:banghead:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:happysad:


----------



## newstyle_64

64Rag said:


> Socios C.C. has done a great job every year, that is why their show has been around for 10 years. It's not easy, their are always going to be people not happy. It is hard to please everyone. Keep doing what you have been doing, it must work that is why yours guys show is still going. It's nice when you do get an award but to me it's more fun seeing old friends and new. Myself and the rest of the club had a great time. Can't wait till next year. Great job to Socios C.C. and everyone who helped.


WELL SAID 64 RAG ,I WOULD RATHER BULLSHIT WITH U OLD GUYS (LOL) OLD MAN


----------



## exotic rider

EXCANDALOW said:


> _*VERY NICE DAY
> GOOD WEATHER
> GOOD SHOW
> BEAUTIFUL CARS
> WHAT MORE CAN YOU ASK FOR!!
> FOR *__*EXCANDALOW*__* RIDERS BEST PART BESIDES SHOW IS FREEWAY RIDE UP THERE AND BACK!!
> 
> 
> *__*PRICELESS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :werd:*_
> _*"there is TRAILER QUEENS, TROPHY KINGS*, and *low* *RIDERS!!*Where do *YOU* fit in???:scrutinize:"_


4NxTeukLkiE?hd=1
:thumbsup:


----------



## lupe

72SJV said:


> WANT TO THANK U GUYS FOR THE PROMPT RESPONSE TO MY SON'S TEXT THIS AFTERNOON ASKING WHO WON 2ND PLACE 70'S MILD KUSTOM.HOWEVER HE HAS NOT RECIEVED AN ANSWER BACK.HE HEARD 1ST PLACE AND THIRD PLACE HOWEVER NO SECOND PLACE CALLED OR MAYBE HE MISSED IT.THIS IS NOT A COMPLAINT JUST AN INQUIRY.WANTED TO COMPLIMENT THE WAY U EXPLAINED THE POINT SYSTEM.IVE BEEN SHOWING OVER 10 YEARS FROM RENO TO BAKERSFIELD AND WITHOUT A POINT SYSTEM EVERYONE WOULD RECIEVE AWARDS BECAUSE EVERYONE HAS SOMETHING THEY PUT THERE BLOOD SWEAT N TEARS INTO.U CAN ACCEPT DEFEAT IN ANY CATEGORY AS LONG AS U DONT DONATE YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY...ONCE AGAIN IF U CAN POST THE ENTRY NUMBER IT WOULD BE APPRECIATED.THANKS AGAIN AND KEEP THE MOVEMENT GOING FOR THOSE OF US THAT DONT CONSIDER THIS A SPORT BUT OUR WAY OF LIFE.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub




----------



## 72SJV

EVEN BETTER I FORGET ALL ABOUT THIS RIDE,CONGRATULATIONS TO THE HOMEBOY FROM PADRINOS,TATS ONE FIRME 70.
IVE BEEN ADMIRING THAT RIDE FOR YEARS,HE'S GOT THE BEST ACCESSORY ANYONYONE COULD HAVE,THT'S A/C~QUE NO~
ONCE AGAIN THANX FOR THE PIC.


----------



## Sir Lexxx




----------



## Sir Lexxx

72SJV said:


> EVEN BETTER I FORGET ALL ABOUT THIS RIDE,CONGRATULATIONS TO THE HOMEBOY FROM PADRINOS,TATS ONE FIRME 70.
> IVE BEEN ADMIRING THAT RIDE FOR YEARS,HE'S GOT THE BEST ACCESSORY ANYONYONE COULD HAVE,THT'S A/C~QUE NO~
> ONCE AGAIN THANX FOR THE PIC.


Thanks 72SJV for the compliment to my ride. Hope your free on JULY 21st us PADRINOS and EXCANDALOW C.C. are hosting our 2nd ANNUAL CARNITA FEST I am accordingly invite Brown Persuasion to come and enjoy this event....not to be missed. Hope to see you there homie make sure to bring the kids... lots of activities for the youngin's.


----------



## Nasty

Sprite said:


> *no desrespect intended but regardles if ive trhown a show or not people come to soport a show to be treated fairlly now if that cant be done it shouldnt be a show at all homie..if wat ur trying to say is that its too hard then should call it a quits...its just a shame how we the lowriders have to pay to show our cars in general we should be appreciated a lil mo cause without US there wont be no show. punto final*.*hope ur judging gets better.*


Just a question, what if its not their judging? what if its your car and get gets beat out by competition? what if your too busy doing other things and miss your class being called? from what i read so far from other riders is that those classes were called. so then again i ask, what if you ride just didnt place? seems kinda foolish to blow a cloud a smoke when you dont know the full details. I've been to more then 5 of their shows and they have always gone smoothly with no trouble and no complaints just sayin...


----------



## Nasty

Glideinlowcarclub said:


>


I spy Nasty


----------



## A TODA MADRE

Gabe, Lisette and the rest of the Socios, I hope as a friend I can speak freely,


It's been 10 great years homies, I read earlier about money being a motivator for you guys, and without a doubt I can say that's wrong. Never have you guys been about the profits. Many times we spoke about the ups and downs of throwing shows, how much dedication it takes from a club, how much hard work it takes to prepare for months ahead of time. Never heard once about profits or ticket sales, but we did speak about how much it costs for cops, firefighters, inspections and porta potties to keep us lowriders happy. The Lo*Lystics have been there homie, we worked on shows with several different promoters and let me tell you, the club shows like yours are the only ones that care about us riders. Promoters are investors, they want a return on that investment regardless but the show will only be as good as the heart of the club behind it. It ain't no joke that's why we chose to do our own things, the best we can. Our club will be there to support our SOCIOS and all the clubs that take on the challenge of putting a show together. You homies have stayed true to your ideals, a free show for everyone to enjoy. Stay up homies, above all be proud of what your club put together for all of us. C/S ~ tu Amigo Noel C/S


----------



## EL RAIDER

A TODA MADRE said:


> Gabe, Lisette and the rest of the Socios, I hope as a friend I can speak freely,
> 
> 
> It's been 10 great years homies, I read earlier about money being a motivator for you guys, and without a doubt I can say that's wrong. Never have you guys been about the profits. Many times we spoke about the ups and downs of throwing shows, how much dedication it takes from a club, how much hard work it takes to prepare for months ahead of time. Never heard once about profits or ticket sales, but we did speak about how much it costs for cops, firefighters, inspections and porta potties to keep us lowriders happy. The Lo*Lystics have been there homie, we worked on shows with several different promoters and let me tell you, the club shows like yours are the only ones that care about us riders. Promoters are investors, they want a return on that investment regardless but the show will only be as good as the heart of the club behind it. It ain't no joke that's why we chose to do our own things, the best we can. Our club will be there to support our SOCIOS and all the clubs that take on the challenge of putting a show together. You homies have stayed true to your ideals, a free show for everyone to enjoy. Stay up homies, above all be proud of what your club put together for all of us. C/S ~ tu Amigo Noel C/S



:thumbsup:


----------



## oaktownraider

"LATIN TRADITIONS" B.C. HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW THIS IS A SHOW I LOOK FORWARD TO EVERY YEAR THE COMPETITION IS BETTER AND THE ENTRYS OF ALL CATEGORIES ARE BIGGER NUMBERS SOCIOS REALLY KNOWS HOW TO PUT ON A GOOD SHOW MY HAT COMES OFF TO SOCIOS.....THERE ARE ACOUPLE OF THINGS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY AND THIS IS NO DISRESPECT TO ANY ONE I SEE SOME COMMENTS ON HERE ABOUT NOT GETTING WHAT YOU WANT IN YOUR CATEGORY,THIS IS A COMPETITION IF YOU WIN COOL IF YOU DONT THAT SHOULD BE COOL TOO THIS IS SOMETHING THAT EVERY LOWRIDER KNOWS WHEN ENTERING IN A LOWRIDER SHOW YOU WIN SOME AND YOU LOSE SOME THATS LIFE. BE HAPPY AND MOVE FORWARD AND SHOW NO DISRESPECT TO ANY LOWRIDER,JUDGE, OR ANYONE WE ALWAYS PREACH HOW WE ARE FAMILY SO COME ON GUYS LETS KEEP IT THAT WAY THUMBS UP AGAIN TO SOCIOS AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

oaktownraider said:


> "LATIN TRADITIONS" B.C. HAD A REALLY GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW THIS IS A SHOW I LOOK FORWARD TO EVERY YEAR THE COMPETITION IS BETTER AND THE ENTRYS OF ALL CATEGORIES ARE BIGGER NUMBERS SOCIOS REALLY KNOWS HOW TO PUT ON A GOOD SHOW MY HAT COMES OFF TO SOCIOS.....THERE ARE ACOUPLE OF THINGS I WOULD LIKE TO SAY AND THIS IS NO DISRESPECT TO ANY ONE I SEE SOME COMMENTS ON HERE ABOUT NOT GETTING WHAT YOU WANT IN YOUR CATEGORY,THIS IS A COMPETITION IF YOU WIN COOL IF YOU DONT THAT SHOULD BE COOL TOO THIS IS SOMETHING THAT EVERY LOWRIDER KNOWS WHEN ENTERING IN A LOWRIDER SHOW YOU WIN SOME AND YOU LOSE SOME THATS LIFE. BE HAPPY AND MOVE FORWARD AND SHOW NO DISRESPECT TO ANY LOWRIDER,JUDGE, OR ANYONE WE ALWAYS PREACH HOW WE ARE FAMILY SO COME ON GUYS LETS KEEP IT THAT WAY THUMBS UP AGAIN TO SOCIOS AND THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT :thumbsup:



well said :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER

I was busy directing traffic but always find the time to be a COCHINO


----------



## exotic rider

EL RAIDER said:


> I was busy directing traffic but always find the time to be a COCHINO
> 
> View attachment 487896


:fool2:


----------



## Benny G

Mifamilia2 said:


> On behalf of HENRYS body & paint and Mi Familia car club we like to thank socios cc for another great show want to thank your club members for there hard wrk for running the show. Thanks againg see you soon .Henry ( get that bike frame ready for me 4 next year )


x 58 :thumbsup: 

























































nice paint on bike by HENRY


----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## 72SJV

Sir Lexxx said:


> Thanks 72SJV for the compliment to my ride. Hope your free on JULY 21st us PADRINOS and EXCANDALOW C.C. are hosting our 2nd ANNUAL CARNITA FEST I am accordingly invite Brown Persuasion to come and enjoy this event....not to be missed. Hope to see you there homie make sure to bring the kids... lots of activities for the youngin's.


GRACIAS BROTHER,WE WILL SAVE THE DATE AND MAKE IT A POINT TO PACK THE CHAVALIOS.ONCE AGAIN WELL DESERVED~72SJV de B.P.C.C~


----------



## SINFUL1




----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## oaktownraider

YEAH EL RAIDER YOU DESERVE ALITTLE COCHINO TIME IT BEATS DIRECTING TRAFFIC YOUR TOO FUNNY BRO. ILL SEE YOU AT THESE SHOWS BROTHA


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:run:


----------



## the209legend

*Socios Car show 5-27-2012*


----------



## [email protected]

Damn, I missed out getting my hands on one of those calendars, a couple people told me they handed them out.



209TIME!!! said:


>


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sac70Drop

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sac70Drop

exotic rider said:


> 4NxTeukLkiE?hd=1
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

exotic rider said:


> 4NxTeukLkiE?hd=1
> :thumbsup:


BADD ASS HOMIE GRACIAS!!


----------



## felix96




----------



## felix96




----------



## felix96




----------



## felix96




----------



## Title Winner 79

More pics anyone?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## singlegate

red63rag said:


> your 68 was looking clean as always!!!!! love those disk brakes!! :naughty:


thanx homie, dont get me started on the 63 rag i wanna take it home every time i see it:thumbsup:


----------



## ricardo labrador

:cheesy:


----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## singlegate




----------



## Cali4Life916




----------



## cook1970

felix96 said:


> View attachment 488115
> 
> View attachment 488116
> View attachment 488117
> View attachment 488118
> View attachment 488119
> View attachment 488120
> View attachment 488121


nics pics chris thanks for your help that day very appreciated:thumbsup:


----------



## Cali4Life916




----------



## Cali4Life916




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## QueOnda

Does anyone have picture of the 1954-55 Chevrolet 3100 3 window truck that was a metallic/brown/gold color? It also had tear drop taillights this thing was bad...thanks


----------



## QueOnda

Does anyone have pictures of the 1954-55 Chevrolet 3100 3 window truck that was a metallic/brown/gold color? It also had tear drop taillights this thing was bad...thanks


----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## milhouse91

HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE


----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## 209TIME!!!1

More pic's


----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## djmikethecholodj

Any pics of the dance contests??


----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## EL RAIDER

oaktownraider said:


> YEAH EL RAIDER YOU DESERVE ALITTLE COCHINO TIME IT BEATS DIRECTING TRAFFIC YOUR TOO FUNNY BRO. ILL SEE YOU AT THESE SHOWS BROTHA


lol see ya at the next one bro uffin: in San Jo at the LUX bike show June 10th


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:yessad:


----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## C.V. LUX




----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

djmikethecholodj said:


> Any pics of the dance contests??



or at least a certain part of it


----------



## 209TIME!!!1




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## ricardo labrador




----------



## brn2hop

Blue94cady said:


> No they did not i got 3 place last year


WHAT CATEGORY BRO, JUST WONDERING. THNX


----------



## EL SOCIO

brn2hop said:


> WHAT CATEGORY BRO, JUST WONDERING. THNX


 I think he was in the same category as you were last year but let me verify for sure . What is your name and I will look it up?


----------



## ~NYK~




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

C.V. LUX said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## ~NYK~




----------



## ~NYK~




----------



## Sir Lexxx

_Lovely Jynx Maze lookin fly at the Socios car show_


----------



## Title Winner 79

ricardo labrador said:


>


:cheesy:


----------



## Robert84




----------



## Robert84




----------



## tranquilo72




----------



## skanlesscc

SkanlesS


----------



## skanlesscc

View attachment 488875
View attachment 488876
View attachment 488877

SkanlesS


----------



## EXCANDALOW

Sir Lexxx said:


> _Lovely Jynx Maze lookin fly at the Socios car show_


:fool2::boink:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

]







[/


----------



## LowriderLobo




----------



## EXCANDALOW

LowriderLobo said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209

LowriderLobo said:


>


kool video...im glad you take the time to show all the cars and u interview some people too.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## sloejoe87




----------



## sloejoe87




----------



## sjcruiser66

Anyone know who took 1st in 60's original? Was it the red 61 from Family First? Saw all kinds of nice OGs out there.


----------



## kilwar

More pics and videos from the event can be found at www.lowriderfamily.com/event-pics and on the homepage.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## 2_69impalas

sjcruiser66 said:


> Anyone know who took 1st in 60's original? Was it the red 61 from Family First? Saw all kinds of nice OGs out there.


yea i did with the red 69


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC

Fresno Classics had a great time.....Good show Socios!


----------



## sjcruiser66

2_69impalas said:


> yea i did with the red 69


ok rite on... your display was bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## 2_69impalas

sjcruiser66 said:


> ok rite on... your display was bad ass:thumbsup:


thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nicoderm:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

buffete de nalgas!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

Ill take the one on the right To Go Please!


----------



## Blue94cady

brn2hop said:


> WHAT CATEGORY BRO, JUST WONDERING. THNX


Here u go bro there was that class


----------



## Blue94cady

Sprite said:


> *had the same thing happen to me last year the skiped 90s luxury full custom, after all the shit i went through to get ther an them to pull that shit. thats y i said fuck that an didnt go this year, they need to be more organized if they wana keep throuwin a show like this not just worry bout the money we give to show our own cars. just mi 2 cents.peace*











Yes thay did


----------



## cook1970

LowriderLobo said:


>


nice video bro


----------



## di colombian

Blue94cady said:


> Yes thay did


:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW

:no::drama::loco:


----------



## EL SOCIO

Blue94cady said:


> Here u go bro there was that class





Blue94cady said:


> Yes thay did



Thanks Blue 94 Cady for posting that but you didn't have to post it twice they are the same person


----------



## Blue94cady

Did not now thanks for a badass show cant wait for next year


----------



## EL SOCIO

Blue94cady said:


> Did not now thanks for a badass show cant wait for next year


----------



## exotic rider

EL SOCIO said:


> Thanks Blue 94 Cady for posting that but you didn't have to post it twice they are the same person


IP CHECK
:facepalm:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP

I TOOK 2ND PLACE 90s ABOVE LUXORY CUSTOM LAST YEAR 2011 ..


----------



## Blue94cady

Can u post pics of ur car


----------



## LowriderLobo

i reloaded the video in 1080HD


----------



## BIGTITO64

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER

Blue94cady said:


> Yes thay did


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Rides-Mag.com / Carshows


----------

